# Daily Bible Verse



## sandchip (Jan 28, 2011)

I keep seeing my friends here outta work and others ailing, and this is something that I've wanted to do for a while now, so here we go.  This isn't my thread, but everybody's, and I hope that others will join in and post verses that they like too.

*Phillipians 4:6*

 Be careful for nothing;  but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be known unto God.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

Father,
 We ask you to help us find Rocky,
 Mandy's dear pet dog who is now lost.
 We know that you placed animals on the earth
 for many reasons, including companionship for man.
 We therefore ask you to help us find her lost companion,
 and pray that You will keep him  safe
 and protect him  from harm until he  is found.
 We join our prayers with St. Francis,
 St. Anthony of Padua, and all the saints,
 and pray in the name of Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen 

 Author David Bennett ~

 He has been missing for 2 weeks now in the bitter cold. He is a sm. all black mini pin. 8 years old. Let us pray for her little friend to return home. THANKS ~


----------



## glass man (Jan 28, 2011)

LORD...WE THANK YOU FOR WHAT WE DO HAVE AND GIVE US PEACE ABOUT WHAT WE DON'T...HEBREWS 13:5 "BE CONTENT WITH SUCH THINGS AS YOU HAVE AS HE SAID HE WOULD NEVER LEAVE YOU ARE FORSAKE YOU"  I DON'T ALWAYS FEEL THIS WAY..BUT I BELIEVE IT CAUSE IT IS A PROMISE!! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2011)

*Psalms 108: 3,4*

 3.  I will praise thee, O Lord, among the people;   and I will sing praises unto thee among the nations.

 4.  For thy mercy _is_ great above the heavens;  and thy truth _reacheth_ unto the clouds


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew 10 verse 32
   32 Whosoever therefore shall confesss me before men,him will I confess also before my Father which is in heaven.

   Praise God the Father and the Son Jesus Christ and I thank him for his holy spirt which can dewell with in us.
       bill


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

*A Prayer For Peace*

     O God, you will keep in perfect peace those whose minds are fixed on  you; for    in returning and rest we shall be saved; in quietness and trust shall  be our strength.

    --- Isaiah 26:3; 30:15


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2011)

*Psalms 115:1*

 Not unto us, O Lord, not unto us, but unto thy name give glory, for thy mercy, _and_ for thy truth's sake.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 30, 2011)

Exodus Chapter 20

 The ten commandments.

 20:1. And the Lord spoke all these words:

 20:2. I am the Lord thy God, who brought thee out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage.

 20:3. Thou shalt not have strange gods before me.

 20:4. Thou shalt not make to thyself a graven thing, nor the likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or in the earth beneath, nor of those things that are in the waters under the earth.

 A graven thing, nor the likeness of any thing, etc... All such images, or likenesses, are forbidden by this commandment, as are made to be adored and served; according to that which immediately follows, thou shalt not adore them, nor serve them. That is, all such as are designed for idols or image-gods, or are worshipped with divine honour. But otherwise images, pictures, or representations, even in the house of God, and in the very sanctuary so far from being forbidden, are expressly authorized by the word of God. See Ex. 25.15, and etc.; chap. 38.7; Num. 21.8, 9; 1 Chron. or Paralip. 28.18, 19; 2 Chron. or Paralip. 3.10.

 20:5. Thou shalt not adore them, nor serve them: I am the Lord thy God, mighty, jealous, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children, unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me:

 20:6. And shewing mercy unto thousands to them that love me, and keep my commandments.

 20:7. Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain: for the Lord will not hold him guiltless that shall take the name of the Lord his God in vain.

 20:8. Remember that thou keep holy the sabbath day.

 20:9. Six days shalt thou labour, and shalt do all thy works.

 20:10. But on the seventh day is the sabbath of the Lord thy God: thou shalt do no work on it, thou nor thy son, nor thy daughter, nor thy manservant, nor thy maidservant, nor thy beast, nor the stranger that is within thy gates.

 20:11. For in six days the Lord made heaven and earth, and the sea, and all things that are in them, and rested on the seventh day: therefore the Lord blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it.

 20:12. Honour thy father and thy mother, that thou mayst be longlived upon the land which the Lord thy God will give thee.

 20:13. Thou shalt not kill.

 20:14. Thou shalt not commit adultery.

 20:15. Thou shalt not steal.

 20:16. Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbour.

 20:17. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbourâ€™s house; neither shalt thou desire his wife, nor his servant, nor his handmaid, nor his ox, nor his ass, nor any thing that is his.

 20:18. And all the people saw the voices and the flames, and the sound of the trumpet, and the mount smoking; and being terrified and struck with fear, they stood afar off,

 20:19. Saying to Moses: Speak thou to us, and we will hear: let not the Lord speak to us, lest we die.

 20:20. And Moses said to the people: Fear not; for God is come to prove you, and that the dread of him might be in you, and you should not sin.

 20:21. And the people stood afar off. But Moses went to the dark cloud wherein God was.

 20:22. And the Lord said to Moses: Thus shalt thou say to the children of Israel: You have seen that I have spoken to you from heaven.

 20:23. You shall not make gods of silver, nor shall you make to yourselves gods of gold.

 20:24. You shall make an altar of earth unto me, and you shall offer upon it your holocausts and peace offerings, your sheep and oxen, in every place where the memory of my name shall be: I will come to thee, and will bless thee.

 20:25. And if thou make an altar of stone unto me, thou shalt not build it of hewn stones; for if thou lift up a tool upon it, it shall be defiled.

 20:26. Thou shalt not go up by steps unto my altar, lest thy nakedness be discovered.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 30, 2011)

My favorite quote by a mere mortal. Perfection is not attainable, but if we chase perfection we can catch excellence. 
 Vince Lombardi


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2011)

*Proverbs 10:12* 
_Hatred stirs up dissension, but love covers over all wrongs._ 
 (NIV)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2011)

" SEEK AND THOU SHALT FIND"  7:7 Sickrick   or matthew 7:7 [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2011)

Nehemiah 8:10   ...for the joy of the Lord is your strength.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 30, 2011)

thats cool and inspiring, i am going through a bad lack of work and its good to see brethern here on the site one of my favorites is. for god causes all things to work together for good to those who love him and are called according to his purpose!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2011)

Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives.
                    Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. 
                                                John 14:27


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jan 30, 2011)

Proverbs 23:13-14
 Do not withhold discipline from a child. If you beat him with a rod, he will not die. If you beat him with the rod, you will save his life from Sheol.

 Thessalonians 2:11-12
 Therefore God sends upon them a strong delusion, to make them believe what is false, so that all may be condemned who did not believe the truth but had pleasure in unrighteousness.

 Exodus 21:7-8
 "When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she shall not go out as the male slaves do."

 Numbers 31:17
 (The words of Moses) "Now therefore, kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman who has known man by lying with him. But all the young girls who have not known man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves."

 Ecclesiastes 3:19-20
 For the fate of the sons of men and the fate of beasts is the same; as one dies, so dies the other. They all have the same breath, and man has no advantage over the beasts, for all is vanity. All go to one place, all are from the dust, and all turn to dust again.

 2 Kings 2:23-24
 Then he went up from there to Bethel; and as he was going up the road, some youths came from the city and mocked him, and said to him, â€œGo up, you baldhead! Go up, you baldhead!â€ So he turned around and looked at them, and pronounced a curse on them in the name of the LORD. And two female bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of the youths.


 Ezekiel 23:19-20 
 Yet she increased her prostitution, remembering the days of her youth when she engaged in prostitution in the land of Egypt. She lusted after their genitals â€“ as large as those of donkeys, and their seminal emission was as strong as that of stallions.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2011)

Over the lips and thru the gums, lookout stomach here it comes....  JIM 3:19... eating my nightly hot oatmeal.....


----------



## peejrey (Jan 30, 2011)

> Over the lips and thru the gums, lookout stomach here it comes.... JIM 3:19


 [sm=lol.gif]
 Try cinnamon.......
 IT'S GERRRR.....ATE!!![]


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have apple cinnamon every night PJ  I Love it...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2011)

HERE'S A BIBLE treat for those who like to listen and learn.

 http://www.biblestudytools.com/matthew/7.html

 stardust


----------



## glass man (Jan 30, 2011)

"A NEW COMMANDMENT I GIVE YOU TO LOVE ONE ANOTHER"


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 31, 2011)

Matthew 10 verse 34
  34 Think not that I am come to send peace on the earth :I came not to send peace , but a sword.


----------



## woodswalker (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Star for the prayer  I had a bit of excitement yesterday but it turned out to be a different dog....
    I know he's out there somewhere and I will find him. I believe whoever has him is not an honest person for they would have seen the signs all over town....I will be back out in the area today where the woman thought she saw him to show her a few more pictures....
     Missing my Rocky 
 Woodswalker~Mandy

 Keep us and Rocky's safe return home in your prayers.....he is dearly missed by his family...


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck in Rocky's return.  We last saw Sophie over 5 years ago.  I was one day from putting up gates in the back yard.  My wife let her out to run around, turned her back and she was last seen by neighbors about two houses down.  I put these pictures with reward all over the county but never saw her again.  There's a lot of scumbags around here that fight pits, and I'm afraid she ended up a McNugget for their perverted entertainment.  Hard to get over something like that.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## woodswalker (Jan 31, 2011)

She is a cutie and I hope Rocky doesn't have the same fate...we also have the same problems in our area....its all country and a state forest right behind me. Lots of areas where he could be trapped, stolen or being kept to fight.
   I just want my bubby home  he's been missing for 2 weeks and 3 days now and we've had below zero temps and lots of snow here...I hope he is somewhere warm and safe even if it is in the arms of God....

 Mandy


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2011)

"OH FOR THE WINGS OF A DOVE !I WOULD FLY AWAY AND BE AT REST..."


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2011)

I keep looking for you sweet one when I am able. Many black dogs are lost in your area. I do feel she is safe and around children. Let us all pray for Mandy and Rocky
 once again... He is like a child to her. 

 Sandchip, my heart breaks when I see your little pup. When I had my list little dog the vet warned me never to leaver her out alone, due to people who steal cute little dogs and sell them.

 May we pray for all those pets who are lost and their owners are suffering. May they all find their way back home. Amen 
 stardust ~ *


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll save ya..................from the "Book Of Armaments" we'll read


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk

 <


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

TRAVELIN' PRAYER


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

*I Peter 7,8*

 7.  That the trial of your faith, being much more precious than of gold that perisheth, though it be tried with fire, might be found unto praise and honour and glory at the appearing of Jesus Christ;

 8.  Whom having not seen, ye love;  in whom, though now ye see _him_ not, yet believing, ye rejoice with joy unspeakable and full of glory.


----------



## woodswalker (Feb 1, 2011)

GOOD NEWS FLASH!!!

   Rocky has been spotted twice now by 2 different people that live about 3 miles from my home. I recieved 2 different phone calls yesterday from 2 ladies who saw him in their neighborhood!!! Spent most the afternoon looking thru the area and by the time I got back home I got another call that he's been spotted. Pray we'll find him...
  Mandy


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> ... Pray we'll find him...
> Mandy


 
 Will do!  That's great news!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2011)

Benny hin pray for us


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Benny hin pray for us


 

 YOU DANG OLE HEATHERN!![][][] LOVE YOU MAN ! THAT IS FUNNY![8D] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2011)

"FOR GOD SO LOVED THE WORLD THAT WHO EVER BELIEVES IN HIM WILL NOT GO TO HELL,BUT WILL LIVE FOREVER"..."THE JUST SHALL LIVE BY FAITH" "IT IS NOT OF GOOD DEEDS BUT IS OF FAITH"..."NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO IF IT AIN'T IN LOVE IT MEANS NOTHING" [MY OWN WORDS..IF YOU NEED TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT IT SAYS AND VERSE AND ETC...ASK ME AND I WILL PUT IT DOWN EXACTLY] JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ephesians 4:29*

 Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ruth 1:8*
  ... May the Lord reward you for your kindness ...


----------



## glass man (Feb 2, 2011)

"JESUS WEPT" SHORTEST BOOK IN THE BIBLE BUT SPEAKS VOLUMNS! SHOWS JESUS HURT AS WE DO! JAMIE


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 3, 2011)

> Ezekiel 23:19-20
> Yet she increased her prostitution, remembering the days of her youth when she engaged in prostitution in the land of Egypt. She lusted after their genitals â€“ as large as those of donkeys, and their seminal emission was as strong as that of stallions.


 
 If you read the ENTIRE passage, you'll discover that the references are to Samaria and Jerusalem .
 Bill


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2011)

*Galatians 6:9*

 And let us not be weary in well doing;  for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> "OH FOR THE WINGS OF A DOVE !I WOULD FLY AWAY AND BE AT REST..."


 

 "Oh for the hot wings of a chicken! I would fly away and be searching  for beer"[8D]


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2011)

"GOD IS LOVE"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2011)

Jamie, well, I think that says it all. Perhaps that will  penetrate the madness that goes on here from time to time.
 Sometimes simple folk need simple words.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

Job 13:5 (New International Version)
 If only you would be altogether silent! For you, that would be wisdom.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2011)

*I Corinthians 10:12*

 Wherefore let him that thinketh he standeth take heed lest he fall.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

*


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2011)

_So, if "evil" they have named us, evil we are-and so what!
 The Satanic Age is upon us!
 why not take advantage of it and LIVE!_

 Its from the Satanic Bible...no one specified WHICH Bible to quote from[]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]DOG AND GOD~ 
 I love this one~
 this was sent to me about one year ago when my mom started to actively die. a very special friend sent it to me. it doesn't matter to me who you worship, it's all about being nice, giving unconditional love, giving respect for all mankind, and try to do to others, as you would want others to do for anyone in your family. Dogs just plain do it naturally and if you happen to believe in a higher power, I choose God, anything that makes you a better person believing in that good, loves you the same way also.
 today it was returned to me by someone I sent it to. I was glad to get this gentle reminder back.
 I hope someone will enjoy it.   [/font][font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H17edn_RZoY[/font]


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

It is better to live alone in the desert than with a crabby, complaining wife....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> It is better to live alone in the desert than with a crabby, complaining wife....


 
 Word!!  lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 4, 2011)

How does one moderate a thread like this? [>:]
  Have fun, folks!


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

What do you feel the need to moderate Chuckles ??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> How does one moderate a thread like this? [>:]
> Have fun, folks!


 
 Just "pray" no one beats your AZZZ  hahahah! [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 4, 2011)

All I'm saying is.. when it comes to religion, you people are on your own.. I'm not gonna stick up for any group or belief, I'm officially neutral on this.. and as long as it keeps going the way it's going, I have no beef here.. just keep.. doin yer stuff there peeps..


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

I personally like this one. 


 Then he went up from there to Bethel; and as he was going up the road, some youths came from the city and mocked him, and said to him, â€œGo up, you baldhead! Go up, you baldhead!â€ So he turned around and looked at them, and pronounced a curse on them in the name of the LORD. And two female bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of the youths. - 2 Kings 2:23-24


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2011)

"BE NOT DECEIVED GOD IS NOT MOCKED...THAT WHICH A PERSON SOWS SHALL HE ALSO REAP"

 "IT IS A TERRIBLE THING TO FALL INTO THE HANDS OF A LIVING GOD"

 "IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS,HE IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE US OUR SINS AND CLEANSE US FROM ALL UNRIGHTEOUSNESS"


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a good lesson

 Do not eat anything you find already dead. You may give it to an alien living in any of your towns and he may eat it, or you may sell it to a foreigner...
 Deuteronomy 14:21


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2011)

my god has a sense of humour, does yours[]


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2011)

YEAH..I SEE NOTHING ON HERE TO MODERATE...COURSE THE THREAD IS DAILY BIBLE VERSE...BUT IF PEOPLE WANT TO SAY OTHER THINGS OR EVEN MAKE FUN THAT IS COOL!

 THEY EVEN LAUGHED AND MADE FUN OF JESUS ON THE CROSS AND HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING BUT SAY "FATHER FORGIVE THEM THEY KNOW NOT WHAT THEY DO"

 SO IF IT DIDN'T BOTHER HIM PEOPLE MAKING JOKES AT HIS EXPENSE WHY SHOULD WE CARE IF SOME WANT TO SAY OTHER THINGS BESIDES BIBLE VERSES? JAMIE


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess if its ok to have a bible thread on a bottle site then its ok to post other stuff on a bible thread. I'm all for free speach.  
 My god hates it when humans say they know what she wants.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Just  my   Humble  Opinion!-----But if  folks  want  to keep  up things  on this  thread --then  keep  things  in  line of what  it was  intended  for[]-----no  need  for  poking fun  at it[].   Undo   remarks!-----[].    I  know  i am  going  to  hear  about it[]-----but  right  is  right!!!.     So  there [:-]


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess you are eluding to me? Those are actually verses from the Bible, it didnt say on this thread what kinda verses you can post, as long as its from the Bible than its ok to post on here right?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2011)

Matthew 4 verse10
  Christ says to satan:Get thee hence,satan:for it is written,Thou shalt worship the Lord Thy God,and him only shalt thou serve.


----------



## nydigger (Feb 5, 2011)

my god has a sense of humor...thats what happens when your out in the middle of a lake fishing and its sunny one minute and then you get a torential down pour the next...and just before you get to shore the sun comes out again and it stops []


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2011)

*I Corinthians 10:29-33*

 29.  Conscience, I say, not thine own, but of the other;  for why is my liberty judged of another _man's_ conscience?

  30.  For if I by grace be a partaker, why am I evil spoken of for that for which I give thanks?

  31.  Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

  32.  Give none offence, neither to the Jews, nor to the Gentiles, nor to the church of God;

  33.  Even as I please all _men_ in all _things_, not seeking mine own profit, but the _profit_ of many, that they may be saved.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

*Deuteronomy 4:9*
  Only be careful, and watch yourselves closely so that you do not forget  the things your eyes have seen or let them sup from your heart as long  as you live. Teach them to your children and to their children after  them.


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> JustÂ  my Â  HumbleÂ  Opinion!-----But ifÂ  folksÂ  wantÂ  to keepÂ  up thingsÂ  on thisÂ  thread --thenÂ  keepÂ  thingsÂ  inÂ  line of whatÂ  it wasÂ  intendedÂ  for[]-----noÂ  needÂ  forÂ  poking funÂ  at it[]. Â  Undo Â  remarks!-----[]. Â Â  IÂ  knowÂ  i amÂ  goingÂ  toÂ  hearÂ  about it[]-----butÂ  rightÂ  isÂ  right!!!. Â  Â  SoÂ  thereÂ [:-]


 what posts are you talking about Fred ?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably me, sorry.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 5, 2011)

No, its probably referring to me for posting Bible passages that most people dont know exist. Like this...

 If you buy a Hebrew slave, he is to serve for only six years.  Set him free in the seventh year, and he will owe you nothing for his freedom.  If he was single when he became your slave and then married afterward, only he will go free in the seventh year.  But if he was married before he became a slave, then his wife will be freed with him.  If his master gave him a wife while he was a slave, and they had sons or daughters, then the man will be free in the seventh year, but his wife and children will still belong to his master.  But the slave may plainly declare, 'I love my master, my wife, and my children.  I would rather not go free.'  If he does this, his master must present him before God.  Then his master must take him to the door and publicly pierce his ear with an awl.  After that, the slave will belong to his master forever.  (Exodus 21:2-6 NLT)


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jim!-----I'm  all  for  the  Bible  Verses []------i guess  its  some  of  the  added   Silliness  that  was  added  after  a Verse  was  written----I guess i am  to Sensitive  on  some things!!----I   think  i will  just  forget  about it[]-----And  let  it  Pass!!!!!!!![8|]------No  one  in  particular!!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

I was just curious, happy days my friend...


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 5, 2011)

Back  at  Ya!!![]


----------



## glass man (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I AGREE WITH YOU FRED...BUT WHAT EVER PEOPLE WANT TO WRITE IT IS COOL...IT DON'T TAKE AWAY FROM THE WORD OF GOD...PLUS MAYBE WE CAN ALL LEARN OR BE HELPED BY THE VERSES...WON'T HURT NOTHING....YOU ARE COOL MR. FRED!


----------



## glass man (Feb 5, 2011)

"GREATER LOVE NO MANTHAN THIS ,THAT A MAN LAY DOWN HIS LIFE FOR HIS FRIENDS".

 JESUS OUR FRIEND DID JUST THAT."HA LOVED US BEFORE WE LOVED HIM"

 WORKED IN A FACTORY WITH A GUY THAT ASKED ME "IF I WAS FIXING TO GET HIT BY A TRUCK WOULD YOU PUSH ME OUT OF THE WAY EVEN IF IT MEANT YOU WOULD GET HIT?"...YES I REPLIED

 WELL THAT IS GREAT I AM LOOKING OUT FOR ME AND YOU ARE LOOKING OUT FOR ME TOO"![]

 HE LOVED TO SAY NUMBER 1 WAS WHO HE CARED ABOUT...HE TALKED LIKE THIS...BUT WHEN A GUY AT THE PLANT NEEDED BLOOD HE GATHERED A BUCH OF US UP AND GAVE BLOOD...HE DID STUFF LIKE THIA ALOT...HIS ACTIONS SPOKE LOUDER THEN HIS WORDS!

 HE CALLED ME TO THE SIDE ONCE AND SAID "JAMIE I ASK THE LORD TO FORGIVE ME EVERY NIGHT...BUT DON'T TELL ANY ONE I GOT A REPUTATION I GOT TO KEEP"[8D]DON'T KNOW WHY HE DID..BUT..THAT WAS HIM.

 HE WAS AN MP IN THE NAM WAR...IN A "BASTERED UNIT" ONE DAY THEY MIGHT BE LAYING BLOCK...THE NEXT BREAKING UP FIGHTS...THE NEXT OUT IN THE FIELD FIGHTING..HE SAID ONE TIME LIKE IN A JOHN WAYNE MOVIE THEY GOR CAUGHT IN A CROSSFIES...HE HAD TO SHOOT HIS GUN WITH ONE HAND AND HOLD ON TO THE HELICOPTER LANDING RAIL..AS HE WAS LIFTED AWAY.

 HE USED TO RUN IN THE JUNGLE NEXT TO THE PATH HIS LT. WAS WALKING AND CALL HIM NAMES! HE HAD 8 DAYS TO GO WHEN HE WAS TOLD HE WAS GOING OUT TO THE FEILD WITH A BUNCH OF NEW GUYS...HE TOLD HIS SARGENT LIKE HELL HE WOULD..IT WOULD BE HIS LUCK TO GET KILLED AND BESIDES HE SAID WHEN HE WAS NEW NOBODY HELPED HIM...HE THEN THROUGH A COKE BOTTLE AT HIM.HE DID NOT GO AND NOTHING WAS DONE TO HIM...

 SORRY GOT CARRIED AWAY BOUGHT A OLD FRIEND!JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I have reflected on this, and come to a conclusion:

 The original intention of the OP was to extend our heartfelt sympathies to our fellow forum members who are suffering through some or other hardship. This should continue to be the objective, even if clouded with injections of comic relief and sarcasm. 
 When it comes down to it, we are a good group of folks, us bottle people.. we have more in common than comes across in the forum babble.. and if we all met for a huge ABN picnic in a lovely campground, grilled some burgers and franks, pumped the keg, and kicked the crud... what a fun time it would be.. I'd even leave my side arm in the car...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd say a blessing before we all ate and give thanks for being all together. Now wouldn't that be fun an A B F picnic one day?  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I'd say a blessing before we all ate and give thanks for being all together. Now wouldn't that be fun an A B F picnic one day? Â [8D]Â


 

 N


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Well, I have reflected on this, and come to a conclusion:
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder how many fights id get into? only a few im sure(no guns) [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2011)

I would expect you to be too busy making a vid to get into trouble, Ricky.. camera in one hand, chili dog in the other..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL true true[]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

N = NEAT 

 I Love all your articles you write. You are so talented Rick.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 5, 2011)

so we are allowed to be silly again? now i'm confused.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2011)

What can I say? I'm an enigma.. []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 5, 2011)

> enigma


 
 a rara avis no doubt


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting....a bible verse thread....and there hasn't been one post about "this is a bottle site, so talk only bottles." I guess that blatantly endorsing one particular religion is fine, but don't you dare talk about politics, someone might get offended. Actually to be honest, a blatantly religious...nay Christian thread such as this being in existence on this side offends me to a certain degree; however, I don't feel I have the right to demand it be taken down. I realize that I don't have the constitutional right to not be offended. I have the choice not to read the thread, and to allow others to post whatever they want, it's not my place to dictate what is discussed on the site. So aside from this jab at those who do feel they have a right to dictate what is discussed on this forum because it offends them in someway, I won't be saying anything against this thread's existence. May you find enjoyment in fellowship.

 Tolerance of other religions and beliefs is to be encouraged, nay expected, but is found so lacking in the human condition.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2011)

This is general chat, Morb.. anything other than bottles but be nice.. 'member?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Star*


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been enjoying reading this thread. As Mr. Fred admitted, most of us are a little sensitive when it comes to our faith. Whatever your faith may be it is yours and I believe all religions have a core message of love and tolerance, but as Morb pointed out, we has humans have a problem with this. Years ago I'd been one of those pointing out every negative verse in the bible and trying to get folks not to believe what they believe. Talk about arrogant, I am ashamed of that kind of behavior now. Cyber pointed out a great message Jesus gave the world " They know not what they do".. IMHO, a man grandstanding (old me) pointing out all of the wrongs done in the world in the name of God, or picking apart a book with so many strong positive messages based on a couple of things they are unable to adopt is no different than the "religious radical that tries to shove their god down others throats". You know the one,in part they are blaming their own lack of belief on. I would say personal insecurity is both man's crutch. The bible verses are great and if someone tries to stir the pot, knowing the intent of the posts I feel sorry for them. Scared and insecure is no way to way to approach a life with so many outside problems, All men of faith have courage. Not that it matters but I claim no religion. Gotta get dressed for church, the sermon's are much better lately without picking them apart and just looking for the message.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This is general chat, Morb.. anything other than bottles but be nice.. 'member?


 

 Word[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> I have been enjoying reading this thread. As Mr. Fred admitted, most of us are a little sensitive when it comes to our faith. Whatever your faith may be it is yours and I believe all religions have a core message of love and tolerance, but as Morb pointed out, we has humans have a problem with this. Years ago I'd been one of those pointing out every negative verse in the bible and trying to get folks not to believe what they believe. Talk about arrogant, I am ashamed of that kind of behavior now. Cyber pointed out a great message Jesus gave the world " They know not what they do".. IMHO, a man grandstanding (old me) pointing out all of the wrongs done in the world in the name of God, or picking apart a book with so many strong positive messages based on a couple of things they are unable to adopt is no different than the "religious radical that tries to shove their god down others throats". You know the one,in part they are blaming their own lack of belief on. I would say personal insecurity is both man's crutch. The bible verses are great and if someone tries to stir the pot, knowing the intent of the posts I feel sorry for them. Scared and insecure is no way to way to approach a life with so many outside problems, All men of faith have courage. Not that it matters but I claim no religion. Gotta get dressed for church, the sermon's are much better lately without picking them apart and just looking for the message.


 
 Word again []


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 6, 2011)

The Rod the Lord was speaking of (WORD)
   bill


----------



## sandchip (Feb 6, 2011)

*Mark 10:45*

For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2011)

Psalm 56:3-4 ESV / 65 

 When I am afraid, I put my trust in you. In God, whose word I praise, in God I trust; I shall not be afraid. What can flesh do to me? Zip


----------



## Stardust (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.annunciation.org/childsp.html


----------



## cadburys (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, It's not very often, not often enough, that we take note of these wonderful passages of scripture. With them we are able to see the law acting as a schoolmaster bringing us to Christ. (Galatians 3v 24)

  Psalm Ch 40 V6 
 Sacrifice and offering thou didst not desire; mine ears hast thou opened (pierced): burnt offering and sin offering hast thou not required.

   Psalm Ch 51 v 16,17
  The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit;
 A broken and contrite heart, O God, Thou wilt not despise.










> ORIGINAL:  photolitherland
> 
> No, its probably referring to me for posting Bible passages that most people dont know exist. Like this...
> 
> If you buy a Hebrew slave, he is to serve for only six years.  Set him free in the seventh year, and he will owe you nothing for his freedom.  If he was single when he became your slave and then married afterward, only he will go free in the seventh year.  But if he was married before he became a slave, then his wife will be freed with him.  If his master gave him a wife while he was a slave, and they had sons or daughters, then the man will be free in the seventh year, but his wife and children will still belong to his master.  But the slave may plainly declare, 'I love my master, my wife, and my children.  I would rather not go free.'  If he does this, his master must present him before God.  Then his master must take him to the door and publicly pierce his ear with an awl.  After that, the slave will belong to his master forever.  (Exodus 21:2-6 NLT)


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

A bottle digging verse ??

 He that is wounded in the stones, or hath his privy member cut off, shall not enter into the congregation of the LORD


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2011)

This forum has folks looking through their Bibles, searching for scriptures, even if it may be in jest...."all things work to the good...."


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This is general chat, Morb.. anything other than bottles but be nice.. 'member?


 
 Huh? What I said went completely over your head didn't it? My whole point was that they have every right to have their religious page in my opinion. I wasn't being mean, just voicing my shock that the "this is a bottle site" folks haven't attacked this thread like they have most others. Don't lump me in with those individuals.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> I have been enjoying reading this thread. As Mr. Fred admitted, most of us are a little sensitive when it comes to our faith. Whatever your faith may be it is yours and I believe all religions have a core message of love and tolerance, but as Morb pointed out, we has humans have a problem with this. Years ago I'd been one of those pointing out every negative verse in the bible and trying to get folks not to believe what they believe. Talk about arrogant, I am ashamed of that kind of behavior now. Cyber pointed out a great message Jesus gave the world " They know not what they do".. IMHO, a man grandstanding (old me) pointing out all of the wrongs done in the world in the name of God, or picking apart a book with so many strong positive messages based on a couple of things they are unable to adopt is no different than the "religious radical that tries to shove their god down others throats". You know the one,in part they are blaming their own lack of belief on. I would say personal insecurity is both man's crutch. The bible verses are great and if someone tries to stir the pot, knowing the intent of the posts I feel sorry for them. Scared and insecure is no way to way to approach a life with so many outside problems, All men of faith have courage. Not that it matters but I claim no religion. Gotta get dressed for church, the sermon's are much better lately without picking them apart and just looking for the message.


 
 At one point in my life I would have been attacking this type of blatant religious talk as well; however, as I get older I have found that I am much more tolerant to the beliefs of others, so long as they don't push it on me.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2011)

*Hebrews 12:28,29

*28.  Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear;

 29.  For our God_ is_ a consuming fire.


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2011)

GOD IS OUR REFUGE AND STRENTH;A VERY PRESENT HELP OF TROUBLE" 

  SCRIPTURE WILL HURT NO ONE AND NO ONE HAS TO COME ON HERE TO READ IT...THE NAME OF THE THRED TELLS OF WHAT IT IS...I PRAY IT MAY BE A THING THAT MAY HELP,CONSOLE,GIVE INSPIRATION, LEAD SOME ONE TO WANT TO KNOW IS GOD IS REAL OR NOT..."SEEK AND YOU WILL FIND".

 THIS IS ONE OF THE FEW SCRIPTURES MY DAD KNEW...HE HAD FOUGHT ALL THE WAY FROM AFRICA TO GERMANYIN WW2 ..AT THE AGE OF 52 MY MOM AND I TALKED TO HIM OF JESUS..NOT CHURCH OR HOW CHRISTIANS WERE NOT PERFECT..NIGHT AFTER NIGHT HE TALKED ON AND ON WITH ME..I COULD SEE HE WAS SEARCHING AND FIGHTING IT. 

 FINALLY I SAW I WAS JUST IN THE WAY AND SAID "DAD I LOVE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART AND IF I COULD SAVE YOU I WOULD,BUT ONLY JESUS CAN DO THAT". 

 MY DAD WOULD NOT GET ON HIS KNEES TO NO MAN..BUT..ONE WENSDAY MY POP CAME HOME ON MIDWEEK PRAYER MEETING NIGHT AND AFTER SUPPER HE STARTED GETTING ON HIS SUIT! MOM AND I KNEW SOMETHING WAS UP.

 WHAT WAS UP WAS MY TOUGH DAD ON THE WAY HOME FROM WORK REMEMBERED THE VERSE "SEEK AND YOU WILL FIND" WELL MY PRECIOUS DAD ON THE WAY HOME FROM HIS JOB AS A PAINTING FOREMAN AT A CONSTRUCTION CO....WHILE RIDING DOWN THE ROAD ASKED THE LORD TO FORGIVE HIM AND COME INTO HIS LIFE..HE DID!

 MY PAPA TAUGHT GOD'S WORD FOR 30 PLUS YEARS AND THOUGH HE WENT HOME IN 06, FOLKS STILL TELL HOW HE WAS THE BEST TEACHER THEY EVER HEARD AND HE IS STILL MISSED AS WELL AS MY MOM [08] AT THEIR CHURCH! [&:]  ALL US CHRISTIANS CAN DO IS PRAY,SHARE AND GIVE SCRIPTURE TO FOLKS .WHAT THEY DO WITH IT IS WITH THEM AS GOD GAVE ALL A FREE WILL! GOD SAID IT IS NOT HIS WILL ANY SHOULD PERISH ..BUT ALL BE SAVED ...SO A PERSON HAS TO BREAK GOD'S VERY WILL NOT TO GET INTO HEAVEN!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a wonderful story, Jamie.  My Daddy, also a WWII vet, was much a man, but he was 79 before he accepted Christ, once he saw, curled up and bedridden, that he wouldn't be able to get out of his predicament by himself.  He passed away a year and a half later in '04, and I'm happy to say that I have yet to shed a tear over my hero.

*Hebrews 13:1,2*

 1.  Let brotherly love continue.

 2.  Be not forgetful to entertain strangers;  for thereby some have entertained angels unawares.


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2011)

"IF GOD BE FOR YOU...WHO CAN BE AGAIST YOU"? JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2011)

*II Corinthians 12:9*

 And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee;  for my strength is made perfect in weakness.  Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## glass man (Feb 10, 2011)

"AND THIS TOO WILL PASS"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GytPv_v29lc  JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2011)

*I Corinthians 4-7*

 4.  Charity suffereth long, _and_ is kind;  charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up.

 5.  Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil;

 6.  Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth;

 7.  Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things.


----------



## glass man (Feb 11, 2011)

JIMBO THE CHAPTER YOU PICKED ...1ST COR.13TH CHAPTER... IS ONE OF MY FAV. CHAPTERS IN THE BIBLE..BECAUSE IT IS ALL ABOUT WHAT LOVE IS AND THAT IT IS ALL IMPORTANT...1 COR.13:13 "AND NOW ABIDETH FAITH,HOPE,AND CHARITY,THESE THREE;BUT THE GREATEST OF THESE IS ....CHARITY"[LOVE] JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 11, 2011)

You are so right, Jamie.  If everyone loved unconditionally, the problems of the world would shrink to almost nothing.

*Romans 5:19*

 For as by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 11, 2011)

"God said it to Cain then and God says it to us now.  "If you do not do what is right, sin is crouching at the door, and desires to have you."  Cain became a murderer because he willfully refused to worship the living God and chose, by violence, to enthrone himself.  This is an aspect of modern society we have grossly underestimated, and in the process we have robbed ourselves of even common sense.  God is not only the Creator who defines us philosophically, but God is also the Provider who meets us existentially in our greatest need and gives us the confidence and comfort that we are beloved and not orphaned in this world.

 If we are to ever find an answer to the haunting problem of violence, there will need to be a radical shift in our understanding.  We must recognize not only the seen, but also the reality of the unseen, for the latter precedes the former.  We would do well to take note that long before headlines hit like explosives in our minds, an even greater implosion takes place in the minds and hearts of those who set the news in motion.  Human rule cannot deal with that internal devastation, but God can.  That "unseen" war is a spiritual struggleâ€”the choice between turning to God or playing God.  For that triumph only God is big enough, and the sooner we realize and acknowledge our need for Him the closer we will be to moving from the symptomatic rearranging of furniture to the cure of coming home." Ravi Zacharias

 The rest of the article is here:  http://rzim.org/usa/usfv/tabid/436/articleid/10810/cbmoduleid/1133/default.aspx


----------



## Old Creek Warrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great verses everyone


----------



## glass man (Feb 12, 2011)

"FOR IN MUCH WISDOM IS MUCH GRIEF:AND HE THAT INCREASETH KNOWLEDGE INCREASES SORROW" SOLOMON


----------



## glass man (Feb 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Old Creek Warrior
> 
> Thanks for the great verses everyone


 

 WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 12, 2011)

Great to have you on board, OCW!

*Romans 6:20-23*

 20.  For when ye were the servants of sin, ye were free from righteousness.

 21.  What fruit had ye then in those things whereof ye are now ashamed?  for the end of those things _is_ death.

 22.  But now being made free from sin, and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto holiness, and the end everlasting life.

 23.  For the wages of sin _is_ death;  but the gift of God _is_ eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Acts 13:25*

 And as John fulfilled his course, he said, Whom think ye that I am?  I am not _he_.  But, behold, there cometh one after me, whose shoes of _his_ feet I am not worthy to loose.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2011)

Proverbs 3:5-7
 Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.
 In all thy ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct thy paths. Be not wise in thine own eyes: fear the Lord, and depart from evil.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2011)

*Psalms 143:8*

 Cause me to hear thy lovingkindness in the morning;  for in thee do I trust;  cause me to know the way wherein I should walk;  for I lift up my soul unto thee.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2011)

*I Peter 5:6-8*

 6.  Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time;

 7.  Casting all your care upon him;  for he careth for you.

 8.  Be sober, be vigilant;  because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 16, 2011)

*Proverbs 19:1*

 Better _is _the poor that walketh in his integrity, than _he that is_ perverse in his lips, and is a fool.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 17, 2011)

*The Acts 26:18*

To open their eyes, _and_ to turn _them_ from darkness to light, and _from_ the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins, and inheritance among them which are sanctified by faith that is in me.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 18, 2011)

*Romans 12:1*

 I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, _which is_ your reasonable service.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Bible passages make good passwords


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 19, 2011)

James 2:14-26 ESV / 9 helpful votes

 What good is it, my brothers, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Can that faith save him? If a brother or sister is poorly clothed and lacking in daily food, and one of you says to them, â€œGo in peace, be warmed and filled,â€ without giving them the things needed for the body, what good is that? So also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead. But someone will say, â€œYou have faith and I have works.â€ Show me your faith apart from your works, and I will show you my faith by my works. ...

 "All talk no action"  Sickrick


----------



## sandchip (Feb 20, 2011)

*Psalms 89:1*

 I will sing of the mercies of the Lord for ever:  with my mouth will I make known thy faithfulness to all generations.


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2011)

And he went up from thence unto Beth-el: and as he was going up by the way, there came forth little children out of the city, and mocked him, and said unto him, Go up, thou bald head; go up, thou bald head. And he turned back, and looked on them, and cursed them in the name of the LORD. And there came forth two she bears out of the wood, and tare forty and two children of them.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

Isaiah 40:8   The grass withers, the flower fades, But the word of our God stands forever.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2011)

*Psalms 16:1*

 Preserve me, O God:  for in thee do I put my trust.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 23, 2011)

My best friend suggested Bible Gateway's site.  I'm not really into it myself, but if it helps people feel better, go for it.  Whether you are religious, spiritual or whatever, imo what matters is good morals and doing what is right.  Faith seems to be a gift some are given.  Either way, I say a prayer (almost) every night to whomever may be listening.  I keep my Grandfather's prayer card under my pillow.  On the back is the Twenty-third Psalm.  I copied it, so it is huge! lol
The Lord is my Shepherd; I shall not want.
 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
 He leadeth me beside the still waters.
 He restoreth my soul:
 He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name' sake.​​Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
 I will fear no evil: For thou art with me;
 Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me.
 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies;
 Thou annointest my head with oil; My cup runneth over.​​Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life,
 and I will dwell in the House of the Lord forever.​


----------



## sandchip (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ephesians 5:6*

 Let no man deceive you with vain words:  for because of these things cometh the wrath of God upon the children of disobedience.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 25, 2011)

*Ephesians 4:31,32*

 31.  Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, be put away from you, with all malice:

 32.  And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

Isaiah 55:6
 Seek the Lord while He maybe found: 
 Call upon Him while He is near.


----------



## glass man (Feb 25, 2011)

"THERE IS THEREFORE NO MORE CONDEMNATION FOR THOSE THAT LOVE HIM,FOR THOSE THAT ARE CALLED ACCORDING TO HIS PURPOSE" ROMANS


----------



## sandchip (Feb 26, 2011)

Not a bible verse, but a poem written by Edwin Martin on July 25, 1886 for the Perry Home Journal descriptive of Evergreen Cemetery.  It can be found inscribed on the back of the granite arch pillar at the entrance to the cemetery in Perry, Georgia:

 In peace the loved ones sweetly sleep
 Beneath the oaks refreshing shade,
 By Ocklahatchies's hurling sweep
 Where white bays fill the od'rous glade.

 The mocking-bird's exultant song
 With rapturous music fills the air,
 and heavenly incense breathes among
 the mounds amid the flowers fair.

 Here rest dear friends of life's green prime
 and early manhood's ardent years.
 They've left behind the cares of time,
 its hopes and sorrows, smiles and fears.

 They've crossed the gloomy river's flood,
 and, camping 'neath the leafy trees.
 They bide the time of Him whose blood
 From death and every evil frees.

 And soon we'll join the silent band
 That waits the final trumpet's sound.
 In faith we see the pierced hand
 That points where peace and rest abound.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2011)

*Phillipians 1:20.21*

 20.  According to my earnest expectation and _my_ hope, that in nothing I shall be ashamed, but _that_ with all boldness, as always, _so_ now also Christ shall be magnified in my body, whether _it be_ by life, or by death.

 21.  For to me to live _is_ Christ, and to die is gain.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 28, 2011)

*Galatians 6:9*

 And let us not be weary in well doing:  for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2011)

*Collosians 3:12,13*

 12.  Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;

 13.  Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any:  even as Christ forgave you, so also _do_ ye.


----------



## Wangan (Mar 1, 2011)

Before you dig the splinter out of your neighbors eye,remove the plank from your own.-some guy wearin a sheet


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2011)

*John 13:36*

 Simon Peter said unto him, Lord, whither goest thou?  Jesus answered him, Whither I go, thou canst not follow me now;  but thou shalt follow me afterwards.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2011)

PSALMS 46:1 "GOD IS OUR STRENGTH,A VERY PRESENT HELP IN TIMES OF TROUBLE"


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a verse but very good:

 Love Unsought

 How do you know that God exists?  How do you know that God loves you?  These questions, upon the hearts of so many, have answers as real as the formative moments in your life.    

 As I have aged I seem to grow more and more prone to nostalgia.  Many of us do this instinctively, clinging to memories past, perhaps looking backwards with the hope of seeing a purpose for our lives.  When I travel to India, I make it a point to revisit time and again those significant marking points of my own life.  As I recall these moments past but not forgotten, I hear the gentle voice of the God very much in the present.  And God says, "I was there."  "When on you were on your bike contemplating suicide, I was there.  When you were but nine years old and your grandmother died, I arranged for her gravestone to hold in time the very verse that would lead you to conversion.  I was there."

 It is often in these harrowing momentsâ€”your parents divorce, your child's birth, the death of a loved oneâ€”where God leaves a defining mark.  There is reason you remember such moments so vividly.  We have a choice to hear or to ignore, but regardless his voice cries out in our memories, "I was there."  God has been in our past.  God is here today.  God will be there in our future.

 God exists, as Lewis worded it so well, in the "eternal now."  And the psalmist, always writing with feet firmly planted in time, but arms ever reaching for the eternal, beautifully explains, "Thou art God from age to age the same."  And while hindsight is often God's means of gently revealing his presence all along, we can be comforted in the peril of the moment nonetheless.  As we encounter these markers in time, our sorrow is held in the beautiful mystery of one who wept with a friend, who answered her question "Where were you?" with tears of his own.  Beside Lazarus's tomb, Jesus offered Mary a glimpse of the present love of God, though he knew a greater future.  God was with you then.  God is there with you now.  And He loves you.

 William Shakespeare once reasoned, "Love sought is good, but given unsought is better."  How do you know that God loves you?  While you and I were yet lost and wandering, Christ was wandering after us, by way of the Cross.  And this sacrifice stands as the greatest marker in all time. 



 Ravi Zacharias is founder and chairman of the board of Ravi Zacharias International Ministries.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 4, 2011)

*I Peter 3:15*

 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts:  and _be_ ready always to _give_ an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 5, 2011)

*Isaiah 45:18*

 For thus saith the Lord that created the heavens;  God himself that  formed the earth and made it;  he hath established it, he created it not  in vain, he formed it to be inhabited:  I _am_ the Lord; and _there is_ none else.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2011)

*Proverbs 22:1,2*

 1.  A good name _is_ rather to be chosen than great riches, _and_ loving favour rather than silver and gold.

 2.  The rich and poor meet together:  the Lord _is_ the maker of them all.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

1 Thes.  5:11
 Encourage one another and build each other up.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 7, 2011)

*Matthew 7:13,14*

 13.  Enter ye in at the strait gate:  for wide _is_ the gate, and broad _is_ the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

 14.  Because strait _is_ the gate, and narrow _is_ the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 8, 2011)

*Matthew 5:43-45*

 43.  Ye have heard that is hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.

 44.   But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;

 45.  That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven:  for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 9, 2011)

*John 10:27,28*

 27.  My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me:

 28.  And I give unto them eternal life;  and they shall never perish, neither shall any _man_ pluck them out of my hand.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 10, 2011)

*Hebrews 12:1,2*

 1.  Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset _us_, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,

 2.  Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of _our_ faith;  who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## glass man (Mar 10, 2011)

ROMANS8:28 "AND WE KNOW THAT FOR THOSE WHO LOVE GOD ALL THINGS WORK TOGETHER FOR GOOD,FOR THOSE WHO ARE CALLED ACCORDING TO HIS PURPOSE...."


----------



## sandchip (Mar 11, 2011)

*James 4:7* 
Be patient therefore, brethren, unto the coming of the Lord.  Behold,  the husbandman waiteth for the precious fruit of the earth, and hath  long patience for it, until he receive the early and latter rain.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 12, 2011)

*I John 3:13,14*

 13.  Marvel not, my brethren, if the world hate you.

  14.  We know that we have passed from death unto life, because we love the brethren.  He that loveth not _his_ brother abideth in death.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

Proverbs 13:20
 He who walks with the wise grows wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> Proverbs 13:20
> He who walks with the wise grows wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm.


 
 Love this one!


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 12, 2011)

This is not a bible verse but i have always enjoyed it. Maybe you shall to.
 O Gracious God,
  Lend me health, strength and love
  During this coming day.
  Assist me with the challenges ahead.
  Share Your divine wisdom.
  Teach me to respect all things.
  Remind me that the greatest power of all is love.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2011)

_A tough row to hoe*.*_*

 I John 2:15-17*

 15.  Love not the world, neither the things _that are_ in the world.  If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

 16.  For all that_ is _in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

 17.  And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof:  but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 13, 2011)

*Matthew 19:26 *
    26 Jesus looked at them and said, â€œWith man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible.â€


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2011)

*I Peter 5:6,7*

 6.  Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time:

 7.  Casting all your care upon him;  for he careth for you.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 16, 2011)

*I Peter 4:17*

 For the time _is come_ that judgment must begin at the house of God:  and if _it_ first _begin_ at us, what shall the end _be_ of them that obey not the gospel of God?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2011)

*Romans 5:7,8*

 7.  For scarcely for a righteous man will one die:  yet peradventure for a good man some would even dare to die.

  8.  But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2011)

*Revelation 1:1-3*

 1.  The Revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave unto him, to shew unto his servants things which must shortly come to pass;  and he sent and signified_ it _by his angel unto his servant John:

 2.  Who bare record of the word of God, and of the testimony of Jesus Christ, and of all things that he saw.

 3.  Blessed _is_ he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein:  for the time _is_ at hand.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2011)

*Ezekiel 20:33,34,38*

 33.  _As_ I live, saith the Lord God, surely with a mighty hand, and with a stretched out arm, and with fury poured out, will I rule over you:

 34.  And I will bring you out from the people, and will gather you out of the countries wherein ye are scattered, with a mighty hand, and with a stretched out arm, and with fury poured out.

 38.  And I will purge out from among you the rebels, and them that transgress against me:  I will bring them forth out of the country where they sojourn, and they shall not enter into the land of Israel:  and ye shall know that I _am_ the Lord.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 20, 2011)

*Matthew 5:43-45*

 43.  Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.

  44.  But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you,  do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use  you, and persecute you;

  45.  That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven:  for  he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain  on the just and on the unjust.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 21, 2011)

*John 10:11*

I am the good shepherd:  the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep.


----------



## glass man (Mar 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> *Matthew 5:43-45*
> 
> ...


 


 MAN..IF ANYBODY THINKS BEING A CHRISTIAN...THEY NEED ONLY TO READ THESE WORDS FROM THE MASTER HIMSELF AND DECIDE!

 I FILLED OUT MY DRAFT PAPERS IN 1972  VIETNAM WAS STILL GOING ON.I HAD JUST BECAME A CHRISTIAN IN 71...LIKE SARGENT YORK SUPPOSEDLY DID IN THE MOVIE I THOUGHT LONG AND HARD ABOUT WAR AND BEING A CHRISTIAN...I CAME TO A DIFFERENT CONCLUSION THEN SARGENT YORK,BECAUSE OF THESE VERSES...I COULD IN NO WAY SEE HOW I COULD LOVE MY ENEMY AND KILL THEM AT THE SAME TIME...YET I FELT IT NOT FAIR OTHERS WERE GOING AND YET NOT ME...SO I SIGNED UP AS WILLING TO GO OUT OF THE COUNTRY[ANOTHER WORD FOR SAYING YOU WERE WILLING TO GO TO NAM] ,BUT ONLY AS A NON-COMBATANT...I WILL TELL ALL I WAS SCARED!!THE LOTTERY CAME [FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW, IN 72 THEY GAVE A LOTTERY ON TV 9THIS WAS IN PLACE OF THE ALL OUT DRAFT UP TILL THIS YEAR. I THINK UP TO 50 OR SOME NUMBER THEY HAD TO GO]...AND THERE WERE 365 BALLS ONE FOR EACH DAY OF THE YEAR...THE NUMBER THEY DREW WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY...MY NUMBER WAS 269 REALLY HIGH SO I DIDN'T HAVE TO JOIN UP. 

 I READ ABOUT A CHRISTIAN THAT FELT AS I DID AND WENT TO NAM AS A NON-COM...HE SAID WITHIN TWO WEEKS HE HAD A GUN AND WAS GETTING DRUNK...LORD ONLY KNOWS HOW I WOULDA FARED...

 ANYWAY THESE ARE VERY POWERFUL WORDS AND LORD KNOWS I FAIL THEM EVERYDAY...BUT I KEEP PRAYING AND TRYING...THAT IS WHERE THE FORGIVENESS PART OF GOD AND JESUS COME IN...MAY THE LORD HELP AND BLESS ALL OF US!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2011)

*John 13:13-15*

 13.  Ye call me Master and Lord:  and ye say well;  for _so_ I am.

 14.  If I then, _your_ Lord and Master, have washed your feet;  ye also ought to wash one another's feet.

 15.  For I have given you an example, that ye should do as I have done to you.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 23, 2011)

*Psalms 57:1*

 Be merciful unto me, O God, be merciful unto me:  for my soul trusteth in thee:  yea, in the shadow of thy wings will I make my refuge, until _these_ calamities be overpast.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2011)

*Psalms 55:22*

 Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and he shall sustain thee:  he shall never suffer the righteous to be moved.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 25, 2011)

*Proverbs 23:17*

 Let not thine heart envy sinners:  but _be thou_ in the fear of the Lord all the day long.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2011)

*Matthew 20:28*

Even as the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 27, 2011)

*John 8:7*

 So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 28, 2011)

*Romans 12:21*

 Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2011)

Woman was created from the rib of man
 She was not made from his head to top him.
 Nor out of his feet to be tramples upon,
 But out of his side, to be equal to him, 
 Under his arm to be protected, 
 And near his heart, to be loved.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

You got that right, Mrs. K.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, I've been married to my One & Only for 36 years, so I guess I ought to know a little bit about it. I have had that on my refrigerator for many years.


----------



## glass man (Mar 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Woman was created from the rib of man
> She was not made from his head to top him.
> ...


 

 VERY NICE...THANKS FOR POSTING! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Mar 29, 2011)

Revelation 2:7

He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches;  To him that overcometh will I give to eat of the tree of life, which is in the midst of the paradise of God.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 30, 2011)

*Jude 1:24,25*

 24.  Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present _you_ faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy.

 25.  To the only wise God our Saviour, be glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever.  Amen.


----------



## idigjars (Mar 31, 2011)

Philippians 2:14

 Do everything without complaining or arguing


----------



## sandchip (Apr 1, 2011)

*Ephesians 5:2*

 And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, an hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God fo a sweet-smelling savour.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 2, 2011)

*Timothy 1:8-10*

 8.  Be not thou therefore ashamed of the testimony of our Lord, nor of  me his prisoner:  but be thou partaker of the afflictions of the gospel  according to the power of God;

  9.  Who hath saved us, and called _us_ with an holy calling, not  according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace,  which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began,

  10.  But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus  Christ, who hath abolished death, and hath brought life and immortality  to light through the gospel.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 3, 2011)

*I Timothy 6:12*

 Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou  art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many  witnesses.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2011)

*Matthew 13:41,42*

 41.  The Son of man shall send forth his angels, and they shall gather out of his kingdom all things that offend, and them which do iniquity;

 42.  And shall cast them into a furnace of fire:  there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 5, 2011)

*Amos 9:6*

_It is_ he that buildeth his stories in the heaven, and hath founded his troop in the earth;  he that calleth for the waters of the sea, and pourth them out upon the face of the earth:  The Lord _is_ his name.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 6, 2011)

*Proverbs 21:1,2*

 1.  The king's heart _is_ in the hand of the Lord, _as_ the rivers of water:  he turneth it whithersoever he will.

 2.  Every way of a man _is_ right in his own eyes:  but the Lord pondereth the hearts.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 6, 2011)

The Gospel of Didymos Judas Thomas (logion 3) -

 Jesus said, "If those who lead you say to you, 'See, the kingdom is in  the sky,' then the birds of the sky will precede you. If they say to  you, 'It is in the sea,' then the fish will precede you. Rather, the  kingdom is _inside_ of you, and it is _outside_ of you. When you come to know _yourselves_, then you will become known, and you will realize that it is _you_ who are the sons of the living father. But if you will not know yourselves, you dwell in poverty and* it is you who are that poverty*."



  The Gospel of Didymos Judas Thomas (logion 5) -

 Jesus said, "Know what is in front of your face and what has  been hidden from you will be revealed to you. For there is nothing  hidden that will not be made clear and nothing buried that will not be  raised."



 The Gospel of Didymos Judas Thomas (logion 6) -

 His disciples questioned him and said, "How should we fast and how  should we pray, and how should we do charitable deeds and what food law  should we observe?"
  Jesus said, "Do not lie, and that which you hate, do not do because  everything is evident before the truth. For there is nothing hidden that  will not be made clear."


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Proverbs 21:30*

_There is_ no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the Lord.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 7, 2011)

*Ecclesiastes 3:19-21*

 "Manâ€™s fate is like that of the animals; the same fate awaits them both;  as one dies, so dies the other. All have the same breath (spirit); man has no  advantage over the animals. All go to the same place; all come from dust  and to dust all return. Who knows if the spirit of man rises upward and  if the spirit of the animal goes down into the earth?"


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 7, 2011)

Ecclesiastes 3:19-21
 Man's fate is like that of the animals; the same fate awaits them both;As one dies, so dies the other.  All have the same breath; man has no advantage over the animal.  Everything is meaningless. All go to the same place;all come from dust and to dust all return. Who knows if the spirit of man rises upward and if the spirit of the animals goes down into the earth?

 Sorry...left out the "Everything is meaningless" bit.

 All living things return to the dust. As they say..Death is the great leveler.
 "Who knows...."  On their own man cannot know but the Old testament give glimpses and is brought to full light in the New Testament


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, I finally bit.  Plums, if you deny Christ as our Savior, then why are you even wasting your time in this thread?  Or if your intention is to dissuade believers, then what are you trying to save us from?

 Now, launch with the pile o' big words, while I grab my dictionary, but remember, even the greatest of intelligence does not equate with wisdom.  Not a soul is required to read daily Bible verse, but it seems the aggravate the dickens out of those who don't believe.  If somebody wants to start a Satanic or Islamic thread, go right ahead.  I'll just chose not to click on them.

 I outlined my intentions for this thread in my first post.  What are yours?
*
 Luke 12:7-9*

 7.  But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered.  Fear not therefore:  ye are of more value than many sparrows.

 8.  Also I say unto you, Whosoever shall confess me before men, him shall the Son of man also confess before the angels of God:

 9.  But he that denieth me before men shall be denied before the angels of God.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 9, 2011)

*Ecclesiastes 5:2*

 Be not rash with thy mouth, and let not thine heart be hasty to utter _any_ thing before God:  for God _is_ in heaven, and thou upon earth:  therefore let thy words be few.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 10, 2011)

*Ecclesiastes 12:13,14*

 13.  Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter:  Fear God, and keep his commandments:  for this _is_ the whole _duty_ of man.

  14.  For God shall bring every work into judgment, with every secret thing, whether _it b_e good, or whether _it be_ evil.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 11, 2011)

*John 18:37*

 Pilate therefore said unto him, Art thou a king then?  Jesus answered,  Thou sayest that I am a king.  To this end was I born, and for this cause came I into the world, that I should bear witness unto the truth.  Every one that is of the truth heareth my voice.


----------



## Alaska (Apr 11, 2011)

P1:22

 how long, oh simple ones
 will you love simplicity?
 and scoffers delight
 in their scoffing, 
 and hate knowledge?


----------



## sandchip (Apr 12, 2011)

*Romans 14:10*

 But why dost thou judge thy brother? or why dost thou set at nought thy  brother? for we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 12, 2011)

I just scanned all the posts and surprised that nobody has post this one. This is my favorite by far. 

 Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the
 tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through
 the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike
 down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you!

 Or heard in Pulp fiction by Samuel L Jackson


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  MaineMtnDigger
> 
> I just scanned all the posts and surprised that nobody has post this one. This is my favorite by far.
> 
> ...


 
*Ezekiel 25:17*

 And I will execute great vengeance upon them with furious rebukes;  and they shall know that I _am_ the Lord, when I shall lay my vengeance upon them.

 Were the filmmakers were doing a little theatrical embellishment here?


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2011)

*Micah 7:7,8*

 7.  Therefore I will look unto the Lord;  I will wait for the God of my salvation:  my God will hear me.

 8.  Rejoice not against me, O mine enemy:  when I fall, I shall arise:  when I sit in darkness, the Lord _shall_ be a light unto me.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 13, 2011)

I just took the time and looked it up in my night stand bible and your 100 percent correct but i still like the movie version better it sounds cooler.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2011)

*Psalms 19:14*

 Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O Lord, my strength, and my redeemer.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  MaineMtnDigger
> 
> I just took the time and looked it up in my night stand bible and your 100 percent correct but i still like the movie version better it sounds cooler.


 
 LOL, you sure had me looking!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 15, 2011)

*Proverbs 3:5,6*

 5.  Trust in the Lord with all thine heart;  and lean not unto thine own understanding.

  6.  In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 16, 2011)

*Daniel 4:3*

 How great _are_ his signs!  and how mighty _are_ his wonders!  his kingdom _is_ an everlasting kingdom, and his dominion _is_ from generation to generation.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 17, 2011)

*Matthew 13:26,30*

 26.  But when the blade was sprung up, and brought forth fruit, then appeared the tares also.

 30.  Let both grow together until the harvest:  and in the time of harvest I will say to the reapers, Gather ye together first the tares, and bind them in bundles to burn them:  but gather the wheat into my barn.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2011)

*Matthew 12:43*

When the unclean spirit is gone out of a man, he walketh through dry places, seeking rest, and findeth none.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 19, 2011)

*Matthew 19:16,17*

 16.  And, behold, one came and said unto him, Good Master, what good thing shall I do, that I may have eternal life?

 17.  And he said unto him, Why callest thou me good?  _there is_ none good but one, _that is,_ God:  but if thou wilt enter into life, keep the commandments.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 19, 2011)

"In many respects I find an unresurrected Jesus easier to accept. Easter makes Him dangerous. Because of Easter I have to listen to His extravagant claims and can no longer pick and choose from His sayings. Moreover, Easter means He must be loose out there somewhere."
 Philip Yancey


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HitJoDstUyE&feature=share

 One of the most beautiful songs.....


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2011)

*Matthew 24:36,42*

 36.  But of that day and hour knoweth no _man_, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.

 42.  Watch therefore:  for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.


----------



## Old Creek Warrior (Apr 21, 2011)

*Luke 6:37-38 * 
37 "Do not judge,and you will not be judged.Do not condemn,and you  will not be condemned.Forgive and you will be forgiven.38 Give,and it  will be given to you.A good measure,pressed down,shaken together and  running over,will be poured into your lap.For with the measure you  use,it will be measured to you. 		[/align]


----------



## Old Creek Warrior (Apr 22, 2011)

Romans 5:6-8 
    6 You see, at just the right time, when we were still powerless, Christ died for the ungodly. 7 Very rarely will anyone die for a righteous person, though for a good person someone might possibly dare to die. 8 But God demonstrates his own love for us in this: While we were still sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## Old Creek Warrior (Apr 23, 2011)

Psalm 62:7 

 7 My salvation and my honor depend on God; 
    he is my mighty rock, my refuge.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2011)

*Matthew 28:6*

 He is not here:  for he is risen, as he said.  Come, see the place where the Lord lay.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 25, 2011)

*Colossians 3:17*

 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, _do_ all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2011)

*Colossians 4:5,6*

 5.  Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.

 6.  Let your speech _be_ always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 27, 2011)

*I Timothy 2:5,6*

 5.  For _there_ _is_ one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus;

 6.  Who gave himself a ransom for all, to be testified in due time.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2011)

*II Corinthians 4:18 & 5:1*

 18.  While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen:  for the things which are seen _are_ temporal;  but the things which are not seen _are_ eternal.

  1.  For we know that if our earthly house of _this_ tabernacle were dissolved, we have a building of God, an house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2011)

*Romans 8:24,25*

 24.  For we are saved by hope:  but hope that is seen is not hope:  for what a man seeth, why doth he yet hope for?

 25.  But if we hope for that we see not, _then_ do we with patience wait for _it_.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 30, 2011)

*Romans 12:21*

 Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## sandchip (May 1, 2011)

*Psalms 117*

 1.  O praise the Lord, all ye nations:  praise him, all ye people.

  2.  For his merciful kindness is great toward us:  and the truth of the Lord _endureth_ for ever.  Praise ye the Lord.


----------



## sandchip (May 2, 2011)

*Matthew 12:31,32*

 31.  Wherefore I say unto you, All manner of sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men:  but the blasphemy _against_ the _Holy_ Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men.

 32.  And whosoever speaketh a word against the Son of man, it shall be forgiven him:  but whosoever speaketh against the Holy Ghost, it shall not be forgiven him, neither in this world, neither in the _world_ to come.


----------



## sandchip (May 3, 2011)

*Ecclesiastes 11:9,10*

 9.  Rejoice, O young man, in thy youth;  and let thy heart cheer thee in the days of thy youth, and walk in the ways of thine heart, and in the sight of thine eyes:  but know thou, that for all these _things_ God will bring thee into judgment.

 10.  Therefore remove sorrow from thy heart, and put away evil from thy flesh:  for childhood and youth _are_ vanity.


----------



## sandchip (May 4, 2011)

*Isaiah 25:9*

 And it shall be said in that day, Lo, this _is_ our God;  we have waited for him, and he will save us:  this _is_ the Lord;  we have waited for him, we will be glad and rejoice in his salvation.


----------



## dollarbill (May 4, 2011)

Neither do men put new wine in old bottles;else the bottles break,and the wine runneth out,and the bottle perish ;but they put new wine in new bottles,and both are preserved.
   Matthew 9:17
    My Lord words 
       bill


----------



## sandchip (May 5, 2011)

*Lamentations 3:55-58*

 55.  I called upon thy name, O Lord, out of the low dungeon.

 56.  Thou hast heard my voice:  hide not thine ear at my breathing, at my cry.

 57.  Thou drewest near in the day _that_ I called upon thee:  thou saidst, Fear not.

 58.  O Lord, thou hast pleaded the causes of my soul;  thou hast redeemed my life.


----------



## sandchip (May 6, 2011)

*John 6:35*

 And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life:  he that cometh to me shall never hunger;  and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.


----------



## sandchip (May 7, 2011)

*John 5:24*

Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my  word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and  shall not come into condemnation;  but is passed from death unto life.


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2011)

*Romans 5:8,19*

 8.  But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.

  19.  For as by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous.


----------



## sandchip (May 9, 2011)

*Galatians 6:8*

 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption;  but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2011)

*Ephesians 6:11*

 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.


----------



## sandchip (May 11, 2011)

*Phillipians 2:3*

_Let_ nothing _be done_ through strife or vainglory;  but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.


----------



## sandchip (May 12, 2011)

*I Timothy 6:6,7*

 6.  But godliness with contentment is great gain.

  7.  For we brought nothing into _this_ world, _and it is_ certain we can carry nothing out.


----------



## sandchip (May 13, 2011)

*Romans 13:1,2*

 1. Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers.  For there is no power but of God:  the powers that be are ordained of God.

  2.  Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of  God:  and they that resist shall receive to themselves damnation.


----------



## sandchip (May 14, 2011)

*I Corinthians 2:9*

 But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have  entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for  them that love him.


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2011)

*I Corinthians 4:10*

 We _are_ fools for Christ's sake, but ye _are_ wise in Christ;  we _are_ weak, but ye _are_ strong;  ye _are_ honourable, but we _are_ despised.


----------



## glass man (May 15, 2011)

PSALMS 9:18"For the needy shall not alway be forgotten:the expectation of the poor shall not perish forever"..AMEN!!!   



             JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (May 16, 2011)

*Proverbs 13:13*

 Whoso despiseth the word shall be destroyed:  but he that feareth the commandment shall be rewarded.


----------



## epackage (May 16, 2011)

Samuel 15:2-3 Thus saith the LORD of hosts, I remember that which Amalek did to Israel, how he laid wait for him in the way, when he came up from Egypt. Now go and smite Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and spare them not; but slay both man and woman, infant and suckling, ox and sheep, camel and ass.


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Samuel 15:2-3 Thus saith the LORD of hosts, I remember that which Amalek did to Israel, how he laid wait for him in the way, when he came up from Egypt. Now go and smite Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and spare them not; but slay both man and woman, infant and suckling, ox and sheep, camel and ass.


 
 Yep, He remembers what Bin Laden and his bunch did to the U.S., too.  He remembers _everything_.

*Proverbs 145:3*

 Great _is_ the Lord, and greatly to be praised;  and his greatness _is_ unsearchable.


----------



## sandchip (May 18, 2011)

*Matthew 18:3,6*

 3.  And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven.

 6.  But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and _that_ he were drowned in the depth of the sea.


----------



## sandchip (May 19, 2011)

*Revelations 1:17,18*

 17.  And when I saw him, I fell at his feet as dead.  And he laid his right hand upon me, saying unto me, Fear not;  I am the first and the last:

 18.  _I am_ he that liveth, and was dead;  and, behold, I am alive for evermore, Amen;  and have the keys of hell and of death.


----------



## sandchip (May 20, 2011)

*II Peter 3:13*

 Nevertheless we, according to his promise, look for new heavens and a new earth, wherein dwelleth righteousness.


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2011)

MATTHEW 24:36 "But of that hour knoweth no man,no,not the angels of heaven,but my FATHER  only"

 MATTHEW 24:44 "Watch be ye also ready:for in such an hour as ye think not the SON of man cometh"


----------



## Dugout (May 21, 2011)

2 Corinthians 12:10
 For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:10
> For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


 

 Good one.


----------



## sandchip (May 22, 2011)

*James 1:13,14*

 13.  Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God:  for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man:

  14.  But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed.


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2011)

*Matthew 13:47,48*

 47.  Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a net, that was cast into the sea and gathered of every kind:

 48.  Which, when it was full, they drew to shore, and sat down, and gathered the good into vessels, but cast the bad away.


----------



## sandchip (May 24, 2011)

*I Peter 3:8,9*

 8.  Finally, _be ye_ all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, _be_ pitiful, _be_ courteous:

 9.  Not rendering evil for evil, or railing for railing:  but contrariwise blessing;  knowing that ye are thereunto called, that ye should inherit a blessing.


----------



## sandchip (May 25, 2011)

*I Peter 3:18*

 For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh, but quickened by the Spirit.


----------



## sandchip (May 26, 2011)

*Psalms 57:9,10
*
 9.  I will praise thee, O Lord, among the people:  I will sing unto thee among the nations.

 10.  For thy mercy _is_ great unto the heavens, and thy truth unto the clouds.


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2011)

*Proverbs 18:12 & 19:1*

 12.  Before destruction the heart of man is haughty, and before honour _is_ humility.

 1.  Better _is_ the poor that walketh in his integrity, than _he that is_ perverse in his lips, and is a fool.


----------



## sandchip (May 28, 2011)

*Job 5:7-9*

 7.  Yet man is born unto trouble, as the sparks fly upward.

 8.  I would seek unto God, and unto God would I commit my cause:

 9.  Which doeth great things and unsearchable;  marvelous things without number.


----------



## sandchip (May 29, 2011)

*Ecclesiastes 11:5*

 As thou knowest not what _is_ the way of the spirit, _nor_ how the bones _do grow_ in the womb of her that is with child:  even so thou knowest not the works of God who maketh all.


----------



## sandchip (May 30, 2011)

*Jeremiah 16:21*

 Therefore, behold, I will this once cause them to know, I will cause  them to know mine hand and my might;  and they shall know that my name _is_ The Lord.


----------



## sandchip (May 31, 2011)

*Leviticus 26:3,4*

 3.  If ye walk in my statutes, and keep my commandments, and do them;

 4.  Then I will give you rain in due season, and the land shall yield her increase, and the trees of the field shall yield their fruit.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 1, 2011)

Philippians  4:11-13
 Not that I am speaking of being in need, for I have learned in whatever situation I am to be content.
 I know how to be brought low, and I know how to abound. 
 In any and every circumstance, I have learned the secret of facing plenty and hunger, abundance and need. I can do all things through Him Who strengthens me.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 1, 2011)

Some folks call that the "Armed Forces Spouse Verse" because some translations say, "....I have learned in whatever _state_ I am in to be content."


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2011)

Malachi 4:2
 The Sun of Righteousness shall arise with healing in His wings.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2011)

Nahum 1:7
 The Lord is good, a stronghold in the day of trouble;
 and He knows those who trust Him.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 4, 2011)

*Luke 3:16,17*

 16.  John answered, saying unto _them_ all, I indeed baptize you  with water;  but one mightier than I cometh, the latchet of whose shoes I  am not worthy to unloose:  he shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost and  with fire:

  17.  Whose fan _is_ in his hand, and he will thoroughly purge his  floor, and will gather the wheat into his garner;  but the chaff he will  burn with fire unquenchable.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 5, 2011)

*Luke 9:24*

For whosoever will save his life shall lose it:  but whosoever will lose his life for my sake, the same shall save it.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 6, 2011)

*John 11:25,26*

 25.  Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life:  he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:

 26.  And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die, Believeth thou this?


----------



## sandchip (Jun 7, 2011)

*John 12:47,48*

 47.  And if any man hear my words, and believe not, I judge him not:  for I came not to judge the world, but to save the world.

 48.  He that rejecteth me, and receiveth not my words, hath one that judgeth him:  the word that I have spoken, the same shall judge him in the last day.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 8, 2011)

*John 14:18,19*

 18.  I will not leave you comfortless:  I will come to you.

  19.  Yet a little while, and the world seeth me no more;  but ye see me:  because I live,  ye shall live also.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2011)

*Philippians 1:20*

 According to my earnest expectation and _my_ hope, that in nothing I shall be ashamed, but _that_ with all boldness, as always, _so_ now also Christ shall be magnified in my body, whether _it be_ by life, or by death. 		
 [align=left]   [/align]


----------



## sandchip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ephesians 6:16*

 Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked.


----------



## katb (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you ever find your dog woodswalker? Love all the bible verses. Ps 19:14  Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable in thy sight or lord my strength and my redeemer.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 12, 2011)

*I Corinthians 13:4-7*

 4.  Charity suffereth long, and is kind;  charity envieth not;  charity vaunteth no itself, is not puffed up,

  5.  Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil;

  6.  Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth;

  7.  Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 13, 2011)

*I Corinthians 15:57,58*

 57.  But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

 58.  Therefore, my beloved brethren, be ye steadfast, unmoveable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, forasmuch as ye know that your labour is not in vain in the Lord.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2011)

*II Corinthians 2:10,11*

 10.  To whom ye forgive any thing, I _forgive_ also:  for if I forgave any thing, to whom I forgave it, for your sakes _forgave I it_ in the person of Christ;

 11.  Lest Satan should get an advantage of us:  for we are not ignorant of his devices.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 15, 2011)

Psalm 69:5
 O God, You know my foolishness; and my sins are not hidden from You.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 16, 2011)

*II Corinthians 4:8-10*

 8.  _We are_ troubled on every side, yet not distressed;  _we are_ perplexed, but not in despair;

 9.  Persecuted, but not forsaken;  cast down, but not destroyed;

 10.  Always bearing about in the body the dying of the Lord Jesus, that the life also of Jesus might be made manifest in our body.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 17, 2011)

*Romans 12:21*

 Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 18, 2011)

*Romans 14:10*

 But why dost thou judge thy brother?  or why dost thou set at nought thy brother?  for we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 19, 2011)

2 Chronicles 15:7
 But you, take courage! Do not let your hands be weak, for your work shall be rewarded.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2011)

Lamentations 4:22 & 23
 It is the Lord's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not.
 They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2011)

2 Corinthians 4
 16  So we do not lose heart. Though our outer nature is wasting away, our inner nature is being renewed every day.

 17 For this slight momentary affliction is preparing for us an eternal weight of glory beyond all comparison,

 18  because we look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen; for the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ephesians 6:11*

 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ephesians 5:15-17*

 15.  See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise,

 16.  Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.

 17.  Wherefore be ye not unwise, but understanding what the will of the Lord _is_.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2011)

*Romans 16:17 & 18*
 17  I appeal to you, brethren, to take note of those who create dissensions and difficulties, in opposition to the doctrine which you have been taught; avoid them.
 18  For such persons do not serve our Lord Christ, but their own appetites, and by fair and flattering words they deceive the hearts of the simple-minded.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2011)

*Psalms 145:13 & 14*
 13  The Lord is faithful in all his words, and gracious in all his deeds.
 14The Lord upholds all who are falling, and raises up all who are bowed down.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 26, 2011)

*Matthew 6:34*
 34  Therefore do not be anxious about tomorrow, for tomorrow will be anxious for itself.
       Let the days own trouble be sufficient for the day.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 27, 2011)

*John 16:24*

Hitherto have ye asked nothing in my name:  ask, and ye shall receive, that your joy be full.


----------



## Shirley stephan (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear Postchip, can you direct me to a nice scripture or two for a dear lady friend that was just baptized?   []  Thank you
 Shirley


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 27, 2011)

*Matthew 9:10-13*

 And as Jesus reclined at table in the house, behold, many tax collectors  and sinners came and were reclining with Jesus and his disciples. And  when the Pharisees saw this, they said to his disciples, â€œWhy does your  teacher eat with tax collectors and sinners?â€ But when he heard it, he  said, â€œThose who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are  sick. Go and learn what this means, â€˜I desire mercy, and not  sacrifice.â€™ For I came not to call the righteous, but sinners.â€


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 27, 2011)

I can be postchip if you like[]

 This is my favorite Bible passage,we can all learn this

 (Matthew 3:13-17) 13 Then Jesus came from Galilee to the Jordan to John, to be baptized by him. 14 But John would have hindered him, saying, â€œI need to be baptized by you, and you come to me?â€ 15 But Jesus, answering, said to him, "â€œAllow it now, for this is the fitting way for us to fulfill all righteousness.â€" Then he allowed him. 16 Jesus, when he was baptized, went up directly from the water: and behold, the heavens were opened to him. He saw the Spirit of God descending as a dove, and coming on him. 17 Behold, a voice out of the heavens said, â€œThis is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased.â€


----------



## glass man (Jun 27, 2011)

JESUS WEPT


----------



## sandchip (Jun 28, 2011)

*Mark 16:16*

He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;  but he that believeth not shall be damned.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ephesians 2:8*

 For by grace are ye saved through faith;  and that not of yourselves: _ it is_ the gift of God.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 30, 2011)

*Psalms 145:2,3*

 2.  Every day will I bless thee;  and I will praise thy name for ever and ever.

 3.  Great _is_ the Lord, and greatly to be praised;  and his greatness _is_ unsearchable.


----------



## Shirley stephan (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you  Plumbata! []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2011)

*Romans 12:17*
 Repay no one evil for evil, but take thought for what is noble in the sight of all.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 3, 2011)

Jude 1;24-25
  To him who is able to keep you from falling and to present you before  his glorious presence without fault and with great joy---to the only God  our Savior be glory, majesty, power, and authority, through Jesus  Christ our Lord, before all ages, now and forevermore! Amen. ~


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2011)

*Isiah 60:19*
 The sun shall be no more your light by day,
 nor for brightness shall the moon give light to you by night;
 but the Lord will be your everlasting light,
 and your God will be your glory.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 4, 2011)

James 3: 13
 Who is wise and understanding 
 among you? Let him know it
 by  his good life, by deeds done in
 the humility that comes from wisdom ~


----------



## sandchip (Jul 5, 2011)

*Romans 8:38,39*

 38.  For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, or things to come,

 39.  Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 5, 2011)

I will sprinkle clean water on you,
 and you will be clean;
 I will cleanse you from all you impurities
 and you from all your idols.
 I will give you a new heart
 and put a new spirit in you;
 I will remove for you your heart of stone 
 and give you a heart of flesh.
 And I will put my Spirit in you
 and move you to follow my decrees 
 and be careful to keep my laws.
 Ezekiel 36:26:-27


----------



## sandchip (Jul 6, 2011)

*Romans 14:10-12*

 10.  But why dost thou judge thy brother?  or why dost thou set at nought thy brother?  for we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.

 11.  For it is written, _As_ I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

 12.  So then every one of us shall give account of himself to God.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 8, 2011)

*I Corinthians 13:4*

 Charity suffereth long, _and_ is kind;  charity envieth not;  charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 9, 2011)

*II Corinthians 8:9*

 For ye know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that, though he was rich, yet for your sakes he became poor, that ye through his poverty might be rich.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 9, 2011)

4 CORINTHIANS 13:4   LOVE is patient. LOVE, is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 10, 2011)

*II Corinthians 12:9*

 And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee:  for my strength is made perfect in weakness.  Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2011)

*2 Thessalonians 3:5*
 May the Lord direct your hearts to the love of God and to the steadfastness of Christ.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 13, 2011)

*Proverbs 4:24*
 Put away from you crooked speech,
 and put devious talk far from you.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 14, 2011)

*Galatians 5:25* & 26
 If we live by the Spirit, let us also walk by the Spirit.
 Let us have no self-conceit, no provoking of one another, no envy of one another.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ephesians 4:5,6*

 5.  One Lord, one faith, one baptism,

 6.  One God and Father of all, who_ is_ above all, and through all, and in you all.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*John 3:30* 
 He must increase, but I must decrease.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 16, 2011)

1 John 4:8"But he does not love does not know God; for God is love."


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*Proverbs 2:10 & 11*
 Wisdom will come into your heart,
 and knowledge will be pleasant to your soul;

 discretion will watch over you;
 understanding will guard you;


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2011)

*Proverbs 30:18-19* 
 There are three things that amaze meâ€”     
 no, four things that I donâ€™t understand:     
 how an eagle glides through the sky,     
 how a snake slithers on a rock,     
 how a ship navigates the ocean,     
 how a man loves a woman~


----------



## sandchip (Jul 19, 2011)

*John 6:27*

Labour not for the meat which perisheth, but for that meat which endureth unto everlasting life, which the Son of man shall give unto you:  for him hath God the Father sealed.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2011)

*2 Corinthians 1:3-5* â€œPraise be to the God and Father of  our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all  comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort  those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from  God. For just as the sufferings of Christ flow over into our lives, so  also through Christ our comfort overflows.â€ (NIV)


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2011)

*1 John 4:18* 
_There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear,  because fear has to do with punishment. The one who fears is not made  perfect in love._ (NIV)


----------



## sandchip (Jul 22, 2011)

*Mark 5:19*

 Howbeit Jesus suffered him not, but saith unto him,  Go home to thy friends, and tell them how great things the Lord hath done for thee, and hath had compassion on thee.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 23, 2011)

*John 6:35*

 And  Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life:  he that cometh to me shall never hunger;  and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2011)

Proverbs 24:14 NIV Know also that wisdom is sweet to your soul; if you find it, there is a future hope for you, and your hope will not be cut off.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 26, 2011)

_Proverbs 15:1_ (ESV) - "A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger."


----------



## sandchip (Jul 27, 2011)

*John 6:27*

Labour not for the meat which perisheth, but for that meat which endureth unto everlasting life, which the Son of man shall give unto you:  for him hath God the Father sealed.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 27, 2011)

John: 16:21  ESV / 128 					  					When a woman is giving birth, she has sorrow because her hour has  come, but when she has delivered the baby, she no longer remembers the  anguish, for joy that a human being has been born into the world.					 				 			[/align]


----------



## sandchip (Jul 28, 2011)

*John 5:24*

Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my  word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and  shall not come into condemnation, but is passed from death unto life.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2011)

*Psalms 37:37 & 38*
 Mark the blameless man, and behold the upright,
 for there is posterity for man of peace.
 But transgressors shall be altogether destroyed;
 the posterity of the wicked shall be cut off.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2011)

*Isaiah 60:19*
 The sun shall be no more your light by day,
 nor for brightness shall the moon give light to you by night;
 but the Lord will be your everlasting light,
 and your God will be your glory.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 31, 2011)

"It is you Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom" Luke 12:32


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2011)

*Galatians 6:2*
 Bear one another's burdens, and fulfill the law of Christ.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 2, 2011)

*John 12:46*

I am come a light into the world, that whosoever believeth on me should not abide in darkness.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 3, 2011)

*II Corinthians 12:9*

 And he said unto me,  My grace is sufficient for thee:  for my strength is made perfect in weakness.  Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 4, 2011)

*Revelation 22:12*

And, behold, I come quickly;  and my reward _is_ with me, to give every man according as his work shall be.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ephesians 6:8*

 Knowing that whatsoever good thing any man doeth, the same shall he receive of the Lord, whether _he be_ bond or free.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2011)

*Isaiah 40:28-31* _Have you not known? Have you  not heard? The LORD is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of  the earth. He does not faint or grow weary; his understanding is  unsearchable. He gives power to the faint,   and to him who has no might  he increases strength. Even youths shall faint and be weary,and young  men shall fall exhausted; but they who wait for  the LORD shall renew their strength;   they shall mount up with wings  like eagles; they shall run and not be weary;   they shall walk and not  faint._


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2011)

*Proverbs 27:20*

 Hell and destruction are never full;  so the eyes of man are never satisfied.


----------



## epackage (Aug 7, 2011)

*Ted Williams 1940's*

 "The hardest thing to do in baseball is to hit a round baseball with a round bat, squarely."


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2011)

*Matthew 12:*11&12
  He said to then, "What man of you, if he has one sheep
 and it falls into a pit on the sabbath, will not lay hold of it and lift it out?
 Of how much more value is a man than a sheep! 
 So it is lawful to do good on the sabbath.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2011)

*Proverbs 27:12*

 A prudent _man_ forseeth the evil, _and_ hideth himself;  _but_ the simple pass on, _and_ are punished.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 9, 2011)

â€œAre not five sparrows sold for two pennies? Yet not one of them is  forgotten by God.  Indeed, the very hairs of your head are all numbered.  Donâ€™t be afraid; you are worth more than many sparrows.â€  Luke 12:6-7


----------



## sandchip (Aug 11, 2011)

*Psalms 12:6*

 The words of the Lord _are_ pure words:  _as_ silver tried in a furnace of earth, purified seven times.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 12, 2011)

*Psalms 19:9*

 The fear of the Lord _is_ clean, enduring for ever:  the judgments of the Lord _are_ true _and _righteous altogether.


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2011)

*Robert Strauss *

 It's a little like wrestling a gorilla. You don't quit when you're tired you quit when the gorilla is tired.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

Romans 10:9
 If you declare with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. (NIV)


----------



## sandchip (Aug 15, 2011)

*Psalms 19:7*

 The law of the Lord _is_ perfect, converting the soul:  the testimony of the Lord _is_ pure, making wise the simple.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 16, 2011)

*Amos 8:11,12*

 11.  Behold, the days come, saith the Lord God, that I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but of hearing the words of the Lord:

 12.  And they shall wander from sea to sea, and from the north even to the east, they shall run to and fro to seek the word of the Lord, and shall not find_ it_.


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2011)

"Experience is a hard teacher because she gives the test first, the lesson afterwards."


----------



## sandchip (Aug 17, 2011)

*Isaiah 26:4,5*

 4.  Trust ye in the Lord for ever:  for in the Lord Jehovah is everlasting strength:

  5.  For he bringeth down them that dwell on high;  the lofty city, he layeth it low;  he layeth it low, _even_ to the ground;  he bringeth it _even_ to the dust.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2011)

*Proverbs 17:15*

 He that justifieth the wicked, and he that condemneth the just, even they both are abomination to the Lord.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

"The years forever fashion new dreams when the old ones go.God pity the ONE dream man."


----------



## sandchip (Aug 19, 2011)

*Isaiah 1:18-20*

 18.  Come now, and let us reason together, saith the Lord:  though your  sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow;  though they be red  like crimson, they shall be as wool.

  19.  If ye be willing and obedient, ye shall eat the good of the land:

  20.  But if ye refuse and rebel, ye shall be devoured with the sword:  for the mouth of the Lord hath spoken _it_.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

John Wooden
 Be more concerned with your character than with your reputation.Your character is what you really are while your reputation is merely what others think you are.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 19, 2011)

Romans 5:3 ESV 

 More than that, we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2011)

*Proverbs 26:12*

 Seest thou a man wise in his own conceit?  _there is_ more hope of a fool than of him.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 21, 2011)

*Micah 7:7,8*

 7.  Therefore I will look unto the Lord;  I will wait for the God of my salvation:  my God will hear me.

 8.  Rejoice not against me, O mine enemy:  when I fall, I shall arise;  when I sit in darkness, the Lord _shall be_ a light unto me.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2011)

*Matthew 5:16*
 Let your light so shine before men, 
 that they may see your good works and give glory to your Father
 who is in heaven.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2011)

*2 Corinthians 5:1*
 For we know that if the earthly tent we live in is destroyed, we have a building from God,
 a house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2011)

*Psalms 37:39*
 The salvation of the righteous is from the Lord;
 he is their refuge in the time of trouble.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2011)

*Psalms 37:8*
 Refrain from anger, and forsake wrath!
 Fret not yourself; it tends only to evil.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2011)

*Philippians 2:14*
 Do all things without grumbling or questioning


----------



## sandchip (Aug 28, 2011)

*Psalms 27:1*

 The Lord _is_ my light and my salvation;  whom shall I fear?  the Lord _is_ the strength of my life;  of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 29, 2011)

*Matthew 10:27,28*

 27.  What I tell you in darkness, _that_ speak ye in light:  and what ye hear in the ear, _that_ ye preach ye upon the housetops.

 28.  And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul:  but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 30, 2011)

*Mark 13:13*

And ye shall be hated of all _men_ for my name's sake:  but he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.


----------



## glass man (Aug 30, 2011)

ROMANS10:9-10     "THAT IF YOU SHALL CONFESS WITH YOUR MOUTH THE LORD JESUS,AND SHALL BELIEVE IN YOUR HEART THAT GOD HAS RAISED HIM FROM THE DEAD,YOU SHALL BE SAVED   10-FOR WITH THE HEART MAN BELIEVES UNTO RIGHTEOUSNESS:AND WITH THE MOUTH CONFESSION IS MADE UNTO SALVATION.(repentance is also part of it...asking the LORD from your heart that you are sorry for all your sins!]

 This is exactly what one of the thieves did on the cross next to JESUS at first he was giving the Lord a hard time,but then said this man has done nothing wrong,but we deserve what we are getting[he repented when he did this]..HE said with his mouth [confess it says the Lord Jesus]  LORD[admitting JESUS WAS LORD!] remember me when you come into your kingdom [admitting Jesus was going to be raised from the dead or how else would he know that their would be a kingdom that Jesus would be at after death?]

 Jsus told him "This day you will be with me in Paridise....this is how simple it is to get to heaven

 SALVATION IS THIS EASY!!!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Aug 31, 2011)

*Matthew 16:1-3*

 1.  The Pharisees also with the Sadducees came, and tempting desired him that he would shew them a sign from heaven.

 2.  He answered and said unto them,  When it is evening, ye say,  _It will be_ fair weather:  for the sky is red.

 3.  And in the morning, _It will be_ foul weather to day:  for the sky is red and lowring.  O ye hypocrites, ye can discern the face of the sky;  but can ye not discern the signs of the times?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 1, 2011)

*Matthew 24:26,27;35,36

*26.  Wherefore if they shall say unto you,  Behold, he is in the desert;  go not forth:  behold, _he is_ in the secret chambers;  believe it not.

  27.  For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west;  so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.

  35.  Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.

  36.  But of that day and hour knoweth no _man_, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 2, 2011)

A man that hath friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend that sticketh closer than a brother. -Proverbs 18:24


----------



## sandchip (Sep 3, 2011)

*Psalms 145:3*

 Great _is_ the Lord, and greatly to be praised;  and his greatness _is_ unsearchable.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 4, 2011)

*Proverbs 27:9* 
_The heartfelt counsel of a friend is as sweet as perfume and incense._ (NLT)


----------



## sandchip (Sep 5, 2011)

*Psalms 30:3*

 For thou _art_ my rock and my fortress;  therefore for thy name's sake lead me, and guide me.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 7, 2011)

*Romans 15:13  *_May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in hope_.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 8, 2011)

*Proverbs 1:7*

 The fear of the Lord _is_ the beginning of knowledge:  _but_ fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 8, 2011)

Psalm 71:5-6 For you have been my hope, Sovereign LORD,
 my confidence since my youth.
 From birth I have relied on you;
 you brought me forth from my motherâ€™s womb.
 I will ever praise you.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2011)

*Ephesians 4:32*

 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 10, 2011)

*Philippians 1:27,28*

 27.  Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ:   that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your  affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving  together for the faith of the gospel;

  28.  And in nothing terrified by your adversaries:  which is to them and  evident token of perdition, but to you of salvation, and that of God.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 15, 2011)

*Colossians 3:17*

 And whatsoever ye do in word of deed, _do_ all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2011)

*Psalms 135:5,6, & 7*
 For I know that the Lord is great, and that out Lord is above all gods.
 Whatever the Lord pleases he does, in heaven and on earth, in the seas and all deeps.
 He it is who makes the clouds rise at the end of the earth, who makes lightenings for rain 
 and brings forth the wind from his storehouses.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 17, 2011)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" size="2"](Psalms 147:3 NKJV) He heals the brokenhearted And binds up their        wounds.[/font]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 25, 2011)

*Psalms 119:142*

 Thy righteousness _is_ an everlasting righteousness, and thy law _is_ the truth.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 26, 2011)

*I Chronicles 29:11*

 Thine, O Lord, _is_ the greatness, and the power, and the glory, and the victory, and the majesty:  for all _that is_ in the heaven and in the earth _is thine_;  thine _is_ the kingdom, O Lord, and thou art exalted as head above all.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 27, 2011)

*I Chronicles 29:12*

 Both riches and honour _come_ of thee, and thou reignest over all;  and in thine hand _is _power and might;  and in thine hand_ it is_ to make great, and to give strength unto all.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2011)

*Psalms 19:14*

 Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O Lord, my strength, and my redeemer.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 30, 2011)

*Be truly glad.  There is wonderful joy ahead!"* *1* *Peter 1:6*


----------



## Stardust (Oct 2, 2011)

*Matthew 5:2-12*
  "Blessed are the poor in spirit,
  for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
  Blessed are those who mourn,
  for they will be comforted.
  Blessed are the meek,
  for they will inherit the earth.
  Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
  for they will be filled.
  Blessed are the merciful,
  for they will be shown mercy.
  Blessed are the pure in heart,
  for they will see God.
  Blessed are the peacemakers,
  for they will be called sons of God.
  Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
  for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
  "Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil  against you because of me. Rejoice and be glad, because great is your  reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who  were before you.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2011)

*Isaiah 2:11*

 The lofty looks of man shall be humbled, and the haughtiness of men  shall be bowed down, and the Lord alone shall be exalted in that day.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jeremiah 29:11-13*

 11.  For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

 12.  Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you.

 13.  And ye shall seek me, and find _me_, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2011)

1 Thessalonians 5:19
 Do not put out the Spirit's fire.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2011)

The *Lamentations* of Jeremiah *5:21*

 Turn thou us unto thee, O Lord, and we shall be turned;  renew our days as of old.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2011)

Galations 5:1
 It is for freedom that Christ has set us free.
 Stand firm, and do not let yourselves be burdened again by a yoke of slavery.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 9, 2011)

*Romans 16:17 & 18*
 I appeal to you, brethren, to take note of those who create dissensions and difficulties, in opposition to the doctrine which you have been taught; avoid them.
 For such persons do not serve our Lord Christ, but their own appetites, and by fair and flattering words they deceive the hearts of the simple-minded.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 13, 2011)

*Acts 1:10,11*

 10.  And while they looked stedfastly toward heaven as he went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel;

 11.  Which also said, Ye men of Galilee, why stand ye gazing up into heaven?  this same Jesus, which is taken up from you into heaven, shall so come in like manner as ye have seen him go into heaven.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2011)

*Matthew 6:25*
 Therefore I tell you, do not be anxious about your life, what you shall eat or what you shall drink, nor about your body, what you shall put on.
 Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing?


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2011)

*Mark 1:35*
 And in the morning, a great while before day,
 he rose and went out to a lonely place,
 and there he prayed.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 16, 2011)

*Ecclesiastes 4:9-10* â€œTwo are better than one, because  they have a good return for their work: If one falls down, his friend  can help him up. But pity the man who falls and has no one to help him  up!â€


----------



## sandchip (Oct 18, 2011)

*Acts 3:23,26*

 23.  And it shall come to pass, _that_ every soul, which will not hear that prophet, shall be destroyed from among the people.

  26.  Unto you first God, having raised up his Son Jesus, sent him to  bless you, in turning away every one of you from his iniquities.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 20, 2011)

*Acts 4:10-12*

 10.  Be it known unto you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom ye crucified, whom God raised from the dead, _even_ by him doth this man stand here before you whole.

 11.  This is the stone which was set at nought of you builders, which is become the head of the corner.

 12.  Neither is there salvation in any other:  for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

*Hebrews 4:15* &* 16*
 For we have not a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses,
 but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sinning.

 Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace,
 that we may recieve mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

*Hebrews 12:15*
 See to it that no one fail to obtain the grace of God; that no "root of bitterness" spring up and cause trouble, and by it the many become defiled;


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

*Psalms 37:25 &26*
 I have been young, and now am old;
 yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken
 or his children begging bread.
 He is ever giving liberally and lending,
 and his children become a blessing.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 26, 2011)

*Micah 5:4*

 And he shall stand and feed in the strength of the Lord, in the majesty of the name of the Lord his God;  and they shall abide:  for now shall he be great unto the ends of the earth.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

*2 Thessalonians 3:3*
 But the Lord is faithful;
 and he will strengthen you
 and guard you from evil.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 28, 2011)

*Romans 10:9,10*

 9.  That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

 10.  For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness;  and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 29, 2011)

*Psalms 36:9*
 For with thee is the foundation of life;
 in the light do we see light.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2011)

*"For as a man thinketh in his heart, so is he."
  Proverbs 2 3:7 *


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2011)

*Romans 12:19*

 Dearly beloved, avenge not yourselves, but _rather_ give place unto wrath:  for it is written, Vengeance is mine;  I will repay, saith the Lord.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2011)

*Romans 11:22*

 Behold therefore the goodness and severity of God:  on them which fell, severity;  but toward thee, goodness, if thou continue in _his_ goodness:  otherwise thou also shalt be cut off.


----------



## glass man (Nov 3, 2011)

PROVERBS 29:7 The righteous is concerned for the rights of the poor;the wicked does not understand such concern. NIV


----------



## glass man (Nov 3, 2011)

JOHN 11:25-26  JESUS said to her [MARTHA] "I am the resurrection and the life;he/her who believes in ME will live even if he/she dies ...26:and everyone who lives and believes in me will never die.DO YOU BELIEVE THIS?

 I pray all on here does!! !

 JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Nov 4, 2011)

*I Samuel 15:22*

 And Samuel said, Hath the Lord _as great_ delight in burnt offerings and sacrifices, as in obeying the voice of the Lord?  Behold, to obey is better than sacrifice, and to hearken than the fat of rams.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 7, 2011)

*Matthew 7:13,14*

 13.  Enter ye in at the strait gate:  for wide _is_ the gate, and broad _is_ the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

 14.  Because strait _is_ the gate, and narrow _is_ the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 15, 2011)

*Hebrews 13:15* 
By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God  continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name. 		[/align]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 16, 2011)

*Philippians 4:8*

 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things _are_ honest, whatsoever things _are_ just, whatsoever things _are_ pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things _are_ of good report;  if _there be_ any virtue, and if _there be_ any praise, think on these things.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2011)

*John 14:15*
 If you love me, you will keep my commandments.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2011)

*Hebrews 11:3*
 By faith we understand that the world was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was made out of thungs which do not appear.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 20, 2011)

*Romans 6:4*

 Therefore we are buried with him by baptism into death:  that like as Christ was raised up from the dead by the glory of the Father, even so we also should walk in newness of life.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 26, 2011)

*Psalm 48:14* â€œFor this God is our God for ever and ever: he will be our guide even unto death.â€


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2011)

.....NOW IS THE DAY OF SALVATION ..2nd Corinthians 2:6


----------



## sandchip (Nov 30, 2011)

*I Timothy 4:8*

 For bodily exercise profiteth little:  but godliness is profitable unto all things, having promise of the life that now is, and of that which is to come.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 1, 2011)

*Mark 10:45*

 For even the Son of Man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2011)

1ST CORITHIANS 13:13 "Now abidth FAITH,HOPE,CHARITY [LOVE] These three,but the greatest of these is CHARITY [LOVE!!]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 2, 2011)

*Mark 9:36,37,42

*36.  And he took a child, and set him in the midst of them:  and when he had taken him in his arms, he said unto them,

 37.  Whosoever shall receive one of such children in my name, receiveth me:  and whosoever shall receive me, receiveth not me, but him that sent me.

 42.  And whosoever shall offend one of _these_ little ones that believe in me, it is better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he were cast into the sea.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 6, 2011)

*Psalms 17:4,5*

 4.  Concerning the works of men, by the word of thy lips I have kept_ me from_ the paths of the destroyer.

 5.  Hold up my goings in thy paths, _that_ my footsteps slip not.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2011)

*Job 33:26-28*

 26.  He shall pray unto God, and he will be favourable unto him:  and he shall see his face with joy:  for he will render unto man his righteousness.

 27.  He looketh upon men, and_ if any_ say, I have sinned, and perverted _that which was _right, and it profited me not;

 28.  He will deliver his soul from going into the pit, and his life shall see the light.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 9, 2011)

*II Thessalonians 1:11,12*

 11.  Wherefore also we pray always for you, that our God would count you worthy of _this_ calling, and fulfil all the good pleasure of his goodness, and the work of faith with power:

 12.  That the name of our Lord Jesus Christ may be glorified in you, and ye in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2011)

*Psalms 100:3,4*

 3.  Know ye that the Lord he _is_ God: _ it is_ he _that_ hath made us, and not we ourselves;  _we_ _are_ his people, and the sheep of his pasture.

 4.  Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, _and_ into his courts with praise:  be thankful unto him, _and_ bless his name.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 12, 2011)

Two are better than one, 
 because they have a good return for their work:

 If one falls down, 
 his friend can help him up. 
 But pity the man who falls 
 and has no one to help him up!"
 Ecclesiastes 4:9-10 New King James Version


----------



## Stardust (Dec 15, 2011)

2 Corinthians 4:16-15:8
 16 That is why we never give up. Though our bodies are dying, our spirits arebeing renewed every day. 17 For our present troubles are small and wonâ€™t last very long. Yet they produce for us a glory that vastly outweighs them and will last forever! 18 So we donâ€™t look at the troubles we can see now; rather, we fix our gaze on things that cannot be seen. For the things we see now will soon be gone, but the things we cannot see will last forever.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

*Lamentations 3:22-23*
 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; 
 His mercies never come to an end;
 they are new every morning;
 great is Your faithfulness.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 17, 2011)

*Collosians 4:5,6*

 5.  Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.

 6.  Let your speech _be_ always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2011)

*Colossians 3:15,16*

 15.  And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body;  and be ye thankful.

 16.  Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom;  teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hebrews 12:2*

 Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of _our_ faith;  who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeGNgBwPTMA&feature=related

 Miss you my friend. Rest in peace. love you. <3


----------



## sandchip (Dec 22, 2011)

*James 1:17*

 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2011)

*II Peter 1:10,11*

 10.  Wherefore the rather, brethren, give diligence to make your calling and election sure:  for if ye do these things, ye shall never fall:

 11.  For so an entrance shall be ministered unto you abundantly into the everlasting kingdom of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2011)

*Luke 2:14*

 Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2011)

*Galatians 2:20*

 I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 1, 2012)

*Proverbs 16:24*

 Pleasant words _are as_ an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 2, 2012)

*Hebrews 11:1*

 Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

*Isaiah 45:2&3*
 I will go before thee, and make the crooked places straight: 
 I will break in pieces the gates of brass,
 and cut in sunder the bars of iron:

 And I will give thee the treasurers of darkness, 
 and hidden riches of secret places,
 that thou mayest know that I, the Lord, 
 which call thee by thy name am, the God of Israel.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 5, 2012)

*I Corinthians 10:12,13*

 12. Wherefore let him that thinketh he standeth take heed lest he fall.

 13. There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God _is_ faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear_ it_.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2012)

*Psalm 28:3*
 Draw me not away with the wicked, 
 and with the workers of iniquity,
 which speak peace to their neighbours,
 but mischief is in their hearts.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2012)

*Psalm 86 ;7*
 In the day of my trouble I will call upon thee:
 for thou wilt answer me.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2012)

*I Corinthians 10:21*

 Ye cannot drink the cup of the Lord, and the cup of devils: ye cannot be partakers of the Lord's table, and of the table of devils.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 10, 2012)

*I Corinthians 10:31,32*

 31.  Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

 32.  Give none offence, neither to the Jews, nor to the Gentiles, nor to the church of God.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 14, 2012)

*Matthew 24:42-44*

 42. Watch therefore: for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.

 43. But know this, that if the goodman of the house had known in what watch the thief would come, he would have watched, and would not have suffered his house to be broken up.

 44. Therefore be ye also ready: for in such an hour as ye think not the Son of man cometh.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2012)

*I John 1:8-10*

 8.  If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us.

 9.  If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

 10.  If we say that we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 18, 2012)

*II Peter 3:9,10*

 9.  The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness;  but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.

 10.  But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night;  in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2012)

*I Peter 5:10*

 But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle _you_.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 20, 2012)

*Matthew 7:13,14*

 13.  Enter ye in at the strait gate:  for wide _is_ the gate, and broad _is_ the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

 14.  Because strait _is_ the gate, and narrow _is_ the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2012)

*Jeremiah 17:11*
 As the partridge sitteth on eggs, and hatcheth them not;
 so he that getteth riches, and not by right,
 shall leave them in the midst of his days,
 and at his end shall be a fool.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 23, 2012)

*Psalms 1:1-3*

 1.  Blessed _is_ the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

 2.  But his delight _is_ in the law of the Lord;  and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

 3.  And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season;  his leaf also shall not wither;  and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 24, 2012)

*Psalms 5:12*

 For thou, Lord, wilt bless the righteous;  with favour wilt thou compass him as _with_ a shield.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2012)

*Matthew 6:33,34*

 33.  But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness;  and all these things shall be added unto you.

 34.  Take therefore no thought for the morrow:  for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself.  Sufficient unto the day _is_ the evil thereof.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2012)

*Jerimiah 29:11-13*

 11.  For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

 12.  Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you.

 13.  And ye shall seek me, and find _me_, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2012)

*Matthew 13:47-50*

 47.  Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a net, that was cast into the sea, and gathered of every kind:

 48.  Which, when it was full, they drew to shore, and sat down, and gathered the good into vessels, but cast the bad away.

 49.  So shall it be at the end of the world:  the angels shall come forth, and sever the wicked from among the just,

 50.  And shall cast them into the furnace of fire:  there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2012)

*Psalms 150:6*

 Let every thing that hath breath praise the Lord.  Praise ye the Lord.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2012)

*Psalms 145:14*

 The Lord upholdeth all that fall, and raiseth up all _those that be_ bowed down.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2012)

*Psalms 105:1,2*

 1. O give thanks unto the Lord; call upon his name: make known his deeds among the people.

 2. Sing unto him, sing psalms unto him: talk ye of all his wondrous works.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2012)

*Psalms 103:11*

 For as the heaven is high above the earth, _so_ great is his mercy toward them that fear him.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 12, 2012)

*Ephesians 5:15-18*

 15.  See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise,

 16.  Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.

 17.  Wherefore be ye not unwise, but understanding what the will of the Lord _is_.

 18.  And be not drunk with wine, wherein is excess;  but be filled with the Spirit.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 18, 2012)

*I Timothy 6:17*

 Charge them that are rich in this world, that they be not highminded, nor trust in uncertain riches, but in the living God, who giveth us richly all things to enjoy.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 18, 2012)

Jonah 4 : 6  ....my favorite plant


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2012)

*II Peter 3:17,18*

 17.  Ye therefore, beloved, seeing ye know _these things_ before, beware lest ye also, being led away with the error of the wicked, fall from your own steadfastness.

 18.  But grow in grace, and in the knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.  To him be glory both now and for ever.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2012)

*Deuteronomy 6:5-7*

 5.  And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might.

 6.  And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart:

 7.  And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 2, 2012)

My favorite prayer....

 O Lord....HELP, HELP, HELP, HELP.....

 Not Kidding.


----------



## glass man (Apr 15, 2012)

"FOR GOD SO LOVED US ALL HE SENT HIS SON TO DIE FOR US..SO WE CAN HAVE ETERNAL LIFE" JOHN 3:16 [my paraphrasing]...It is as simple as asking forgiveness and having faith in GOD through JESUS ..HIS SON!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Apr 18, 2012)

"What does it profit a person to gain the whole world,but lose their soul"?JAMIE


----------

